# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama

## BHany

U skladu s najavljenom reorganizacijom i uređenjem foruma otvaram novu temu _Potpomognuta u privatnim klinikama
_
*Molim vas da budete sažeti, informativni i da dijelite korisne informacije. 
*

*Molim vas, ponovno, kao i na početku prošlog    topica, nemojte vibrati i ostalo (za to imate odbrojavanje – vibranje    ćemo prebacivati na odbrojavanje bez upozorenja) i chatati (chat ćemo    brisati, također, bez upozorenja)*. Nastojat ćemo u tome  biti   dosljedni koliko nam mogućnosti dopuštaju jer želimo da na ovoj  temi,   kao i na svim drugima, prije svega budu dostupne informacije. 

*SRETNO SVIMA 

**STARA TEMA*

----------


## BHany

Razloge zašto se o privatnim klinikama u RH raspravlja na jednoj (ovoj) temi objašnjeni su  ovdje

*Već su i neke informacije u ovom postu zastarjele pa vas molimo da sve nove informacije o pojedinoj klinici postate ovdje ili pošaljete jednoj od   nas da ih uvrsti u ovaj prvi post. Također, ukoliko su nam još neke teme o   privatnim klinikama promaknule, posebice novije, dajte nam ovdje link pa ćemo i njih zalijepiti u ovaj post kako bi sve bilo na jednom mjestu.*

Ostavljamo, dakle, linkove na neke postojeće starije i novije teme, ako nekom još trebaju jer su dosta stare, a sve novo raspravljamo na ovoj zajedničkoj.




> Cijene 2007
>  Općenito 2007
>  Poliklinika Škvorc 2007
>  Poliklinika IVF 2010
>  Poliklinika Vili 2006/2007
>  Poliklinika Vili 2010
>  dr. Duić 2010


 *PODACI O KLINIKAMA:*



> *Poliklinika IVF*
> Poliklinika za ginekologiju, porodništvo i reprodukcijsku medicinu 
> Babonićeva 121 
> 10000 Zagreb 
> Tel: 01  46 78 600
> Fax: 01 46 78 601
> e-mail: poliklinika.ivf@zg.t-com.hr
> web: http://www.poliklinika-ivf.hr/
> 
> ...

----------


## lavko

Jel sad ovdje pišemo? Zbunj.
Da li je itko bio na pregledu kod dr. Radončića možda? Ima li kakvih nada da će počet radit negdje uskoro? Anybody?

----------


## amazonka

Da, ovdje pišete...u skladu s reorganizacijom foruma na koju vas podsjećam http://forum.roda.hr/announcement.php?f=87

----------


## Misko

Mi smo kod dr.Radoncica, on nažalost jos uvijek nezna gdje ce raditi postupke!

----------


## jo1974

i mene isto zanima dr.radončić misko javlja čim saznaš gdje če biti   i sretno tebi    :Smile:

----------


## suzzica

Miško kako je prošlo?
Evo ja ponosno čuvam svoju mrvicu  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

Znači trenutno je nemoguće kod njega u postupak jer ga nema gdje obaviti?

----------


## Misko

Pozdrav svima! Evo punkcija je bila jučer, dobili smo 6 jajnih stanica, danas biologica kaže da su se oplodile 5... :Very Happy: 
Sutra ćemo znati kad je transfer!
Sto se tice dr R.on nažalost jos nezna gdje ce raditi postupke, nama je samo rekao da nove pacijente neuzima jer nema gdje! Tako je bar nama rekao prije mj dana, sada ga mi nismo nista pitala, možda se nesto i promjenilo, najbolje da ga nazovete ili barem naz.Vili pa vam oni mogu reci na čemu ste,nas je uzeo jer smo već bili u Beti,a on je nas dr od samog početka! Ali ako ovaj put ne uspije neznam gdje i kada ce nas dr primiti u sljedeći postupak!

----------


## anaši1507

Misko, sretno i neka svih 5 budu blastice  :Very Happy:

----------


## Misko

Hej društvo, nikako da se javim! Et bio u subotu, 3 dan 6-stanične bubice! Danas su javili da od ostalih nista nije bilo kvalitetno za zamrzavanje, ali na to smo i navikli! Neznam sta da mislim o ovom postupku, po prvi put smo imali et 3 dan, inače je uvijek 5 dan i naravno neuspjesan,tko zna možda bas sa ovim ranijim et uspijemo.....
Ovaj put smo radili isci a ne klasičan ivf, ali nismo dobili nista bolje rezultate, dr i biologica neznaju sta ce ju s nama, sve kao ok a nista nije ok...
Želim vam sviiiima puuuno sreće i naravno javim daljnji tijek događanja  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

Je li netko pokušao uletiti kod Škvorca preko HZZO?

----------


## Kirona

Pozdrav....ja sam bila kod Škvorca, 29.11. punkcija i 4.12.transfer dvije blastice :Wink:  Do sada sam bila na Sv. Duhu i imam malog misa od 3 godine ( od tamo :Wink: ....Mogu samo pohvaliti ekipu i pristup- stvarno uigrana ekipa!

----------


## Argente

Dobrodošla Kirona, daj nam još malo detalja - koja vam je dijagnoza, kakvu si stimulaciju imala, koliko folikula je bilo, koliko ste JS i embrija ste dobili, tko je od doktora/biologa sada tamo, jesi li imala anesteziju i sve što još misliš da bi bilo zanimljivo, tnx!

----------


## Kirona

Ja '80- koliko toliko o.k., MM 83-svaki put druga dijagnoza, zadnji nalaz normo. Sada 16 ampula gonala, sprej Suprefact, punkcija 11 dan dobili 11 dobrih stanica i 5 losih, 6 se oplodilo ali niti jedna nije dobra za zamrzavanje. Dr. Nenad Škvorc i bilog Kniewald. Anestezija nije pod HZZO ali mozes ju platiti- ja jesam obzirom na toliki broj.Stvarno imam samo pohvale na cijelu ekipu trude se i sve nekako (barem meni) je proslo bezbolno...A sada cekanje do bete :Wink:

----------


## Nolica

i ja već u drugom postupku kod Škvorca.prošli mj.bio prirodni i sve bilo super,stanica se oplodila ali beta0,9. 
sad sam kao u blago stimuliranom ali nisam popila ni kutiju klomifena već idem na punkciju jer mi je vodeći folikul veličine za štopericu. malo sam razočarana jer sam očekivala da ću nakon polustimuliranog imati 3-5 stanica kad ono 1 kao u prirodnom :Smile: 
što je najgore predpostavila sam da će se to desiti jer kad sam bila na stimuliranom u MB isto mi je krenulo ranije sa proizvodnjom folikula pa su me vratili na kontracepcijske tablete...ima li neki drugi lijek za zaustaviti rad jajnika osim kontracepc.tableta? mislim tablete treba piti 1-2 mj unaprijed, pa me zanima jel postoji nešto što se uzima od 1.ili 2. dc, a što bi omogućilo sinhronizirani razvoj svih folikula?

----------


## ljube

> pa me zanima jel postoji nešto što se uzima od 1.ili 2. dc, a što bi omogućilo sinhronizirani razvoj svih folikula?


Postoji- supresija, namjena joj je uskladiti razvoj folikula i spriječiti prijevremenu luteinizaciju.

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav....ja sam bila kod Škvorca, 29.11. punkcija i 4.12.transfer dvije blastice Do sada sam bila na Sv. Duhu i imam malog misa od 3 godine ( od tamo....Mogu samo pohvaliti ekipu i pristup- stvarno uigrana ekipa!


Kirona
je li pao testić?

----------


## antalya

i ja sam u postupku u Poliklinici Škvorc na uputnicu. Ako vas bilo što zanima pitajte rado ću odgovoriti. Inače dojmovi su jako dobri. Cijeli tim je jako susretljiv i dr. Škvorc je jedna krasna osoba koju možete sve pitati i skroz opušteno razgovarati. Prije nego smo se odlučili pokušati kod njih pretražili smo cijeli net o postupcima kod njih i vrlo malo info smo našli i baš mi je žao zbog toga.Očito nisu "razvikani" kao neki ali mi smo im dali priliku i nije nam žao. Prošli smo i VV i Petrovu i IVF polikliniku tako da iskustva već imamo i možemo uspoređivati. Svjesna sam da je jedini uspjeh rođenje djeteta ali iz iskustva znam da nije ni sve u klinici u koju idete jer nisu oni čarobnjaci. Jednostavno se sve zvijezde moraju poklopit i sreća mora biti na vašoj strani. Tako da ako i ne uspije ovaj postupak bar smo se osjećali kao ljudi i bili primljeni na jedan jako uljudan način.

----------


## Nolica

> Postoji- supresija, namjena joj je uskladiti razvoj folikula i spriječiti prijevremenu luteinizaciju.


a što se još od lijekova koristi za supresiju osim kontracepcije?

----------


## ljube

> a što se još od lijekova koristi za supresiju osim kontracepcije?


Lijekovi koji se koriste za supresiju su agonisti GnRH (Decapeptyl, Suprefact nazalni sprej i dr.) i antagonisti GnRH (Cetrotide, Orgalutran).

----------


## riba76

> i ja sam u postupku u Poliklinici Škvorc na uputnicu. Ako vas bilo što zanima pitajte rado ću odgovoriti. Inače dojmovi su jako dobri. Cijeli tim je jako susretljiv i dr. Škvorc je jedna krasna osoba koju možete sve pitati i skroz opušteno razgovarati. Prije nego smo se odlučili pokušati kod njih pretražili smo cijeli net o postupcima kod njih i vrlo malo info smo našli i baš mi je žao zbog toga.Očito nisu "razvikani" kao neki ali mi smo im dali priliku i nije nam žao. Prošli smo i VV i Petrovu i IVF polikliniku tako da iskustva već imamo i možemo uspoređivati. Svjesna sam da je jedini uspjeh rođenje djeteta ali iz iskustva znam da nije ni sve u klinici u koju idete jer nisu oni čarobnjaci. Jednostavno se sve zvijezde moraju poklopit i sreća mora biti na vašoj strani. Tako da ako i ne uspije ovaj postupak bar smo se osjećali kao ljudi i bili primljeni na jedan jako uljudan način.


Poslala bih ti pp,al su ti iskljucene,da ne idem off topic,thanx

----------


## Zečurka

> i ja sam u postupku u Poliklinici Škvorc na uputnicu. Ako vas bilo što zanima pitajte rado ću odgovoriti. Inače dojmovi su jako dobri. Cijeli tim je jako susretljiv i dr. Škvorc je jedna krasna osoba koju možete sve pitati i skroz opušteno razgovarati. Prije nego smo se odlučili pokušati kod njih pretražili smo cijeli net o postupcima kod njih i vrlo malo info smo našli i baš mi je žao zbog toga.Očito nisu "razvikani" kao neki ali mi smo im dali priliku i nije nam žao. Prošli smo i VV i Petrovu i IVF polikliniku tako da iskustva već imamo i možemo uspoređivati. Svjesna sam da je jedini uspjeh rođenje djeteta ali iz iskustva znam da nije ni sve u klinici u koju idete jer nisu oni čarobnjaci. Jednostavno se sve zvijezde moraju poklopit i sreća mora biti na vašoj strani. Tako da ako i ne uspije ovaj postupak bar smo se osjećali kao ljudi i bili primljeni na jedan jako uljudan način.


I ja sam kod njih  :Smile:  Slažem se s tobom, čitav tim uključujući anesteziologa :lool:  (skroz je simpa i kul), je topao i susretljiv. Iako mi se čini da od ovog postupka ništa (ivf, dvije jajne, jučer je bila punkcija ali još nisu pripustile spermiće danas kada sam nazvala da vidim ima li partija) :Sad: , mislim da ću ponovo pokušati kod njih.

----------


## Zečurka

Isuse, zakaj ja ne mogu odgovoriti :voodoo:  već pola sata pokušavam.

----------


## Inesz

Zečurka
nova si članica i prve tvoje poruke treba odobriti adminica.

bila si kod Škvorna na račun HZZO-a?


kakav je postupak bio-prirodnjak ili stimulirani?


cure, ima li trudnoća od ovih postupaka na teret HZZO-a u Škvorcu?

----------


## riba76

Zecurka,znas li hoceli imati i u 2014. Preko hzzo-a?
I koliko se čeka?
Thanx

----------


## Zečurka

:Smile:  sry, malo sam nestrpljiva, tek sam kasnije vidjela to pravilo. Jep, HZZO, blagostimulirani prvi ikada, prirodnjak mi ne preporučuje( :Nope: godine+amh.....)=
Riba, pitala sam ga, rekao je da su zahtjev predali, ali da još ništa ne zna. Ja nisam ništa čekala. Čim sam prikupila sve nalaze uzeo me u postupak. Izgubila sam dosta vremena s tim nalazima i papirologijom, znate kako to ide kod nas, na žalost.

Još se jedva snalazim po forumu, ne znam gdje da pitam, da li je koja imala ovakav slučaj s oplodnjom, mislite da ako nije bilo partija odmah, da otpišem odmah ovaj postupak kao probni? :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Inesz

Zečurka
kakvu si stimulaciju dobila? koliko imaš godina i koliki ti je amh? 

jesu li se stanice oplodile?  moguće je da ne dođe do oplodnje, oni su sigruno radili oplodnju, a je li uspjela to ti moraju reći.




ajmo cure, javite, ima li koja trudnoća iz postupaka na teret HZZO-a u poliklinici Škvorc?

pišite, kakve stimulacije ste imale, koliko js dobile, koliko embrija imate, ima li embrija za zamrzavanje?

----------


## antalya

*inesz* pa evo  meni je stimulacija bila suprefact sprej i puregon 1050 jedinica (to bi ispalo 14 kom ali pošto je u penu onda računam u jedinicama ,valjda sam se dobro izrazila), dobila sam 8 js od toga 5 embrija. Budući da sam ja inzistirala na transferu 5 dan evo sad sam u fazi čekanja. Danas je 4 dan i sutra bi trebao biti transfer. Ako ih više preživi zamrzavaju se. Zamrzavanje se ne plaća jer to pokriva uputnica od postupka,ali kad se ide na odmrzavanje onda se plaća.Nisam pitala koliko tak da to ne znam. Ja sam prošli ciklus odradila prirodnjak u fazi čekanja i obavljanja papirologije.Ulovili smo js i transfer je bio 3 dan osmostanične mrve ali nije se primila. Čim sam dobila odmah smo krenuli u stimulirani tak da nismo gubili vrijeme. Inače anestezija se plaća 1000 kn,ako ne želite onda dobijete ketonal ili tako nešto. Ja sam išla bez anestezije u prirodnjaku i tu 1 js nisam ni osjetila ali sad sam uzela anesteziju pošto je više kom u pitanju. Uglavnom čekanja nema sve ide po ps-u...za 2014 još neznaju ali imaju volju obnoviti ugovor sad je samo pitanje dali će im hzzo odobriti kao što je već netko rekao.

----------


## antalya

*riba76* sad ću promijenit postavke pa se slobodno javi

----------


## antalya

*zečurka* kakva je danas situacija ,ima li dobrih vijesti iz laba?

----------


## Zečurka

> Zečurka
> kakvu si stimulaciju dobila? koliko imaš godina i koliki ti je amh? 
> 
> jesu li se stanice oplodile?  moguće je da ne dođe do oplodnje, oni su sigruno radili oplodnju, a je li uspjela to ti moraju reći.


 39 god, amh 5.4 (ref 0-75.7/pmol/L) VV :Rolling Eyes: , IVF, stimulacija 2-6 dc femara 2x1, 375 IJ puregona, tj svaki dan po 125+estrofem 3x1. 11 dc aspiracija, 3 oocite, ali dvije js, i sada dalje još ništa ne znam. Ne znam kako je drugdje, kod njih nakon aspiracije zoveš slijedeći dan (i svaki nakon toga) da ti kažu kakvo je stanje. Kada sam jučer nazvala rekla je biologica da se _još_ nisu oplodile ali da ne paničarim, da još ima vremena. :Unsure:  Zato sam pitala da li je imao još netko takav slučaj jer si sve nešto mislim da ako se nisu oplodile odmah, da niti neće.  Po mom (nestručnom) mišljenju, stim je bila preblaga, (a opet s takvim amh da mi bilo što da tko zna da li bi ih bilo više) a js izgleda nezrele. Baš sam si nekak bezveze sad, moram nazvati, a muka mi je. :Nope:

----------


## Inesz

znam kako ti je muka zvati da čuješ  jesu li se oplodile.

sretno!

zašto nisu radili ICSI kad si imala sam 2 js?



inače,
oocita znači jajna stanica. vjerojatno si htjela napisati da si imala 3 folikula za apiraciju.

puna sam pitanja-zašto ti nije radio stimulirani nego u ovaj polustimulirani?
jesi femaru sama kupila?

----------


## Zečurka

hvala  :Smile: , još nisam nazvala, bljak, najradije i ne bi :durise: 

Sada se i ja to isto pitam...zašto ne ICSI, ne znam kako to ide, možda zato jer smo krenuli s IVF, možda ne može mijenjati kada postupak već započne. Stvarno ne znam, lupam na pamet, ali IVF mi je preporučen zato jer je spermio super. 

Skužila sam kaj sam napisala (oocita) kad je već bilo kasno, a ne znam editirati još :Embarassed: , da, tri folikula jadnička, od ta tri jedan je bio puno veći i taj je odmah nakon aspiracije otpisan, ali mislim da je doc po tom velikom ravnao vrijeme za aspiraciju....i vidiš sad. Zašto je "debeli" otpisan to ne znam točno, bila sam još napola pod anestezijom kada su mi rekli razlog. Cista? Moguće?

Polustimulirani, a kajaznam, kako sam friška u tome nisam puno zapitkivala, pretpostavljam da se odlučio na to zbog amha, ili čisto da vidimo kako ću uopće reagirati? Imaš ti kakvo mišljenje o tome? Ne, femaru su mi tamo dali.

----------


## Argente

> *inesz* pa evo  meni je stimulacija bila suprefact sprej i puregon 1050 jedinica (to bi ispalo 14 kom ali pošto je u penu onda računam u jedinicama ,valjda sam se dobro izrazila), dobila sam 8 js od toga 5 embrija. Budući da sam ja inzistirala na transferu 5 dan evo sad sam u fazi čekanja. Danas je 4 dan i sutra bi trebao biti transfer. Ako ih više preživi zamrzavaju se. *Zamrzavanje se ne plaća jer to pokriva uputnica od postupka,ali kad se ide na odmrzavanje onda se plaća.*Nisam pitala koliko tak da to ne znam. Ja sam prošli ciklus odradila prirodnjak u fazi čekanja i obavljanja papirologije.Ulovili smo js i transfer je bio 3 dan osmostanične mrve ali nije se primila. Čim sam dobila odmah smo krenuli u stimulirani tak da nismo gubili vrijeme. *Inače anestezija se plaća 1000 kn,*ako ne želite onda dobijete ketonal ili tako nešto. Ja sam išla bez anestezije u prirodnjaku i tu 1 js nisam ni osjetila ali sad sam uzela anesteziju pošto je više kom u pitanju. Uglavnom čekanja nema sve ide po ps-u...za 2014 još neznaju ali imaju volju obnoviti ugovor sad je samo pitanje dali će im hzzo odobriti kao što je već netko rekao.


Super, baš mi je drago da se i par Škvorcevki javilo i koliko vidim iskustva su uglavnom dobra.
Boldani dio mi je sporan.
Zašto bi se anestezija doplaćivala? I pogotovo FET? Kako HZZO to može ne pokrivati ako je to dio standardnog postupka i time je u državnim bolnicama besplatno tj. pokriveno? Mislim, ja svoju anesteziju ni svoj FET u državnom sektoru nisam doplaćivala.
Ili ipak pokriva?

----------


## Inesz

Zečurka

nova si, i još nisi ušla u zbilju mpo pacijenata u Hrvatskoj. a ta zbilja je tužna. hrvatsko zdrastvo nema novaca i svi pacijenti, tako i mpo pacijenti, jako ispaštaju radi toga.

mislim da ti Škvorc nije radio stimulirani zato jer mu hzzo za stimulirani plaća oko 8000 kn, što je pak jako mali iznos za odgovoarajuću stimulaciju žena od 39 godina i koja ima amh 5 pmol/L.
 :Sad: 
na žalost, to je zbilja.

tvoje godine i tvoj amh traže stimulirani postupak u kojem će se potrošiti puno ampula lijekova i to mu se ne isplati. jedino je Škovrc od svih privatnika pristao na cjenik hzzo-a. ne znam kakva mu je kalkulacija, ali nije fer ne pružiti najbolje moguće liječenje pacijenticama ako je već pristao na uvjete hzzo-a.

ako sada ne uspije i budeš opet išla kod Škvorca, inzistiraj na stimuliranom postupku. prije toga odi na konzultacije kod drugih privatnika i pitaj kakvu bi ti i koliku stimulaciju predložili.

pisale ste puno o ljubaznosti dr i osoblja u toj poliklinici. mene zanima kakve vam stimulacije daje i ima li trudnoća.

----------


## Argente

Mada je to sa štednjom prilično moguća varijanta, ne bih ja odmah đonom. Nije rijetkost polustimulacija na niski AMH, dapače. Ali slažem se s Inesz, prije sljedećeg postupka (ako ga bude) ne bi bilo loše otići na konzultacije kod još kojeg privatnika i po mogućnosti mu ne reći kakav protokol si imala ovdje. No, s obzirom na to da sve to iziskuje i para i vremena, nema ti druge nego zaorati po internetu. Za početak, preporučujem temu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60001-A...ine-i-postupci

----------


## Inesz

Zečurka je pacijentica kojoj je ovo 2. postupak, 1. polustimulirani. Neće postati mlađa niti će joj se zaliha jajnih stanica povećati. Ona nema vremena za eksprimente, mislim da je zbilja bilo pošteno pacijentici dati punu stimulaciju, pa ako odgovor bude slab onda ići s varijantama polustimulacije.

Zečurka, jesi li sama kupila femaru?

----------


## mostarka86

> Ona nema vremena za eksprimente, mislim da je zbilja bilo pošteno pacijentici dati punu stimulaciju, pa ako odgovor bude slab onda ići s varijantama polustimulacije.


Vezano za Ineszin komentar...Tako je meni Poljak uradio. Moj AMH je 2,5. Krenuo je sa stimuliranim postupkom, u kojem sam dobila 4js, 2 oplođene. Naredni postupak je okrenuo na polustimulirani, vraćen 1 embrij, jer jednako loše reagujem sa 30 i 5 ampula. I predložio mi je da ubuduće samo idem na polustimulirane, jer nema svrhe trošiti i novce i zdravlje uzaludno.

----------


## Zečurka

Napisala sam cijelu plahtu, ali je nestalo struje pa je sve odj...uhm.

Ovako, ništa od ovoga postupka. Jedno jajce se pokrenulo, ali kako su bili *nezreli*, nisu imali snage za dalje. Dakle, ja ne mislim da je problem u blagostim. postupku, jer kao što mostarka kaže, ako je meni amh nizak vjerujem da ni cisterna ljekova tu ne može pomoći. Problem je, čini se meni, u preranoj aspiraciji.

 Vjerujem da se sve vi ovdje bolje kužite u problematiku (meni je ovo prvi postupak ikada), pa pliz komentirajte, ima li smisla aspirirati folikule veličine 15,1x15 i 13,7x8 i onaj po kojem se valjda ravnao je bio 19,1x18.  :gaah:  Ako ima kakav link s tom problematikom, molim uputite me, koje veličine su za aspiraciju, pa sama biologica je potvrdila sada da su bili _nezreli_. I brijem da, ako se i taj jedan jadnik nezreli pokrenuo/oplodio, da onda nije problem u mojim lošim jajcima. Mislim, normalno da sam sada ljuta, ne znam možda griješim, ali čemu trovanje ljekovima, a onda asp nezrelih folikula koji i nemaju šanse.

Inesz, nisam sama kupila femaru, dobila sam ju tamo.

----------


## Vrci

To za veličinu folikula sam i ja ispitivala, kad su ok za aspiraciju. Meni je dr rekla da to ovisi - o pacijentu, o lijekovima... Jer da nisu jednake veličine folikuli za pucanje u prirodnjaku i za aspiraciju u stimulaciji.

Mislim da je meni u postupku femarom i gonal/menopur glavni folikul na dan aspiracije bio nešto sitno iznad 20mm, manji je mislim bio oko 17, i taj nije bio zreo

----------


## Zečurka

Pa vidiš. Mislim da oni pucaju kada stignu do 19, 20 mm prirodno - ali u stimuliranom postupku ne bi smio jedan narasti ogroman a ostali neki zakržljali, trebali bi svi biti podjednake veličine, barem približno. Ako je tvoj bio nezreo na 17mm onda nemam šta razmišljati o tome kakvi su bili ti moji od 15mm, jel. Ja sam bila happy što su izvirila tri, ali nisam gledala kojih su veličina. :cupakosu:

----------


## Nolica

> Pa vidiš. Mislim da oni pucaju kada stignu do 19, 20 mm prirodno - ali u stimuliranom postupku ne bi smio jedan narasti ogroman a ostali neki zakržljali, trebali bi svi biti podjednake veličine, barem približno. Ako je tvoj bio nezreo na 17mm onda nemam šta razmišljati o tome kakvi su bili ti moji od 15mm, jel. Ja sam bila happy što su izvirila tri, ali nisam gledala kojih su veličina.



ja sam imala sličan slučaj u polustimuliranom,opisala sam par postova prije.mislim da mi trebamo supresiju da zaustavi prijevremeni rad jajnika.meni su to skužili na 1.uzv u Mariboru i odgodili mi cijeli postupak.
Dakle, meni(38g) je Škvorc predložio prirodni,pa polustimulirani jer je prošlo samo 3mj od full stimulaciji u Mariboru.
prirodni je prošao ok, folikul punktiran kad je bio 21mm...ali stanica se nije "nešto" pa sam svakodnevno po nekoliko puta razgovarala sa biologom i uvjek je govorio,čekamo,ne gubite nadu...i kad sam ja 4 dan definitivno izgubila svaku nadu i isto kao ti odgađala da ga nazovem,navečer mi javi da ju je ipak ujutro ICSIao i da se počela dijeliti te da dođem sutradan na ET. prije ET me biolog odveo u lab i pokazao mi stanicu pod mikroskopom.Ja sam riknula kad sam ju vidjela...nije bila tako savršen cvijet kao Mariborske,ali je ipak bila živa!  na kraju beta 0,9 što me rastužilo ali ipak iskustvo sa biologom Kniweldom mi je zaista vratilo vjeru u medicinu.
Sad sam krenula u polustimulirani i odmah sam skužila da neće biti ok jer mi je jedan folikul bio velik na UZV 2.dan. Nisam popila ni kutiju klomifena i već sam završila na punkciji samo 1.folikula. bilo ih je još ali su bili cca10mm, pa mi je doktor objasnio da je besmisleno punktirati sve ispod 15mm. sad čekam da vidim kak će se razvijati ova mala.
ja sam objasnila dr. da nije ok da sam "potrošila" 1 polustimulirani preko HZZO a nisam potrošila ni kutiju klomifena i dobila 1js.Danas mi je dao recept za klomifene da ih kupim i vratim njima, i onda će ovaj postupak voditi kao prirodni.Što mi se čini fer.
može li mi netko reći na koliko postupaka imamo pravo preko HZZOa?

----------


## bubekica

Imas pravo na 2 prirodnjaka i 4 stimulirana.

----------


## Zečurka

> ja sam imala sličan slučaj u polustimuliranom,opisala sam par postova prije.mislim da mi trebamo supresiju da zaustavi prijevremeni rad jajnika.meni su to skužili na 1.uzv u Mariboru i odgodili mi cijeli postupak.
> Dakle, meni(38g) je Škvorc predložio prirodni,pa polustimulirani jer je prošlo samo 3mj od full stimulaciji u Mariboru.
> prirodni je prošao ok, folikul punktiran kad je bio 21mm...ali stanica se nije "nešto" pa sam svakodnevno po nekoliko puta razgovarala sa biologom i uvjek je govorio,čekamo,ne gubite nadu...i kad sam ja 4 dan definitivno izgubila svaku nadu i isto kao ti odgađala da ga nazovem,navečer mi javi da ju je ipak ujutro ICSIao i da se počela dijeliti te da dođem sutradan na ET. prije ET me biolog odveo u lab i pokazao mi stanicu pod mikroskopom.Ja sam riknula kad sam ju vidjela...nije bila tako savršen cvijet kao Mariborske,ali je ipak bila živa!  na kraju beta 0,9 što me rastužilo ali ipak iskustvo sa biologom Kniweldom mi je zaista vratilo vjeru u medicinu.
> Sad sam krenula u polustimulirani i odmah sam skužila da neće biti ok jer mi je jedan folikul bio velik na UZV 2.dan. Nisam popila ni kutiju klomifena i već sam završila na punkciji samo 1.folikula. bilo ih je još ali su bili cca10mm, pa mi je doktor objasnio da je besmisleno punktirati sve ispod 15mm. sad čekam da vidim kak će se razvijati ova mala.
> ja sam objasnila dr. da nije ok da sam "potrošila" 1 polustimulirani preko HZZO a nisam potrošila ni kutiju klomifena i dobila 1js.Danas mi je dao recept za klomifene da ih kupim i vratim njima, i onda će ovaj postupak voditi kao prirodni.Što mi se čini fer.
> može li mi netko reći na koliko postupaka imamo pravo preko HZZOa?


 :Smile:  Žao mi je zbog tvoje bete. Ma ja ne zamjeram njima ništa, doktor je stvarno susretljiv kao što sam već rekla, i svi su topli i simpa što je isto bitno, a ne da me tamo razbacuju ko po traci. Moje su dvojbe samo oko tih punktiranih stanica, i da li je postupak možda trebalo prekinuti kada se vidjelo da ne rastu ravnomjerno, ali ne mogu još ništa reći konkretno dok ne razgovaram s docom.Više sam općenito ljuta na čitav svijet, mislim da je to normalno.
Hoćeš li se vratiti k njima nakon NG, _ako_ dobiju ugovor, a ako ga ne dobiju?

----------


## nina977

> ja sam imala sličan slučaj u polustimuliranom,opisala sam par postova prije.mislim da mi trebamo supresiju da zaustavi prijevremeni rad jajnika.meni su to skužili na 1.uzv u Mariboru i odgodili mi cijeli postupak.
> Dakle, meni(38g) je Škvorc predložio prirodni,pa polustimulirani jer je prošlo samo 3mj od full stimulaciji u Mariboru.
> prirodni je prošao ok, folikul punktiran kad je bio 21mm...ali stanica se nije "nešto" pa sam svakodnevno po nekoliko puta razgovarala sa biologom i uvjek je govorio,čekamo,ne gubite nadu...i kad sam ja 4 dan definitivno izgubila svaku nadu i isto kao ti odgađala da ga nazovem,navečer mi javi da ju je ipak ujutro ICSIao i da se počela dijeliti te da dođem sutradan na ET. prije ET me biolog odveo u lab i pokazao mi stanicu pod mikroskopom.Ja sam riknula kad sam ju vidjela...nije bila tako savršen cvijet kao Mariborske,ali je ipak bila živa!  na kraju beta 0,9 što me rastužilo ali ipak iskustvo sa biologom Kniweldom mi je zaista vratilo vjeru u medicinu.
> Sad sam krenula u polustimulirani i odmah sam skužila da neće biti ok jer mi je jedan folikul bio velik na UZV 2.dan. Nisam popila ni kutiju klomifena i već sam završila na punkciji samo 1.folikula. bilo ih je još ali su bili cca10mm, pa mi je doktor objasnio da je besmisleno punktirati sve ispod 15mm. sad čekam da vidim kak će se razvijati ova mala.
> ja sam objasnila dr. da nije ok da sam "potrošila" 1 polustimulirani preko HZZO a nisam potrošila ni kutiju klomifena i dobila 1js.Danas mi je dao recept za klomifene da ih kupim i vratim njima, i onda će ovaj postupak voditi kao prirodni.Što mi se čini fer.
> može li mi netko reći na koliko postupaka imamo pravo preko HZZOa?


Po mom mišljenju dr. je krivo postupio ,trbao je žrtvovati taj veliki folikul a pustiti ove koji su bili 10 mm da rastu i punktirati njih,no to je moje mišljenje nastalo iz iskustva dosadašnjeg,nažalost dugotrajnog liječenja..Sretno..

----------


## Nolica

> Po mom mišljenju dr. je krivo postupio ,trbao je žrtvovati taj veliki folikul a pustiti ove koji su bili 10 mm da rastu i punktirati njih,no to je moje mišljenje nastalo iz iskustva dosadašnjeg,nažalost dugotrajnog liječenja..Sretno..


kako to misliš...pa jel nebi "veliki" ovulirao a ostali propali da je pustio još koji dan?

----------


## Nolica

> Žao mi je zbog tvoje bete. Ma ja ne zamjeram njima ništa, doktor je stvarno susretljiv kao što sam već rekla, i svi su topli i simpa što je isto bitno, a ne da me tamo razbacuju ko po traci. Moje su dvojbe samo oko tih punktiranih stanica, i da li je postupak možda trebalo prekinuti kada se vidjelo da ne rastu ravnomjerno, ali ne mogu još ništa reći konkretno dok ne razgovaram s docom.Više sam općenito ljuta na čitav svijet, mislim da je to normalno.
> Hoćeš li se vratiti k njima nakon NG, _ako_ dobiju ugovor, a ako ga ne dobiju?


ja sam isto jako zadovoljna...nemam baš previše iskustva ali dovoljno da znam kako def.ne treba izgledati odnos dr. - pacijent
ne vjerujem da će dobiti nove ugovore, jer koliko se meni čini HZZO svaki put sa drugom klinikom potpisuje ugovore. mislim da su samo Cito imali više puta valjda da bolje pokriju jug HR.
ako bude trebalo, razmišljam ići i privatno kod njih.Dvojba mi je MB ili oni,ali moram priznati da mi je odnos puno bolji u Škvorcu, a biolozi su im predivni i JAKO mi ulijevaju povjerenje.
no prvo moram otići po tu "debelu" nestrpljivicu koja je požurila i zaznula ostale folikule  :Wink:

----------


## Zečurka

> Po mom mišljenju dr. je krivo postupio ,trbao je žrtvovati taj veliki folikul a pustiti ove koji su bili 10 mm da rastu i punktirati njih,no to je moje mišljenje nastalo iz iskustva dosadašnjeg,nažalost dugotrajnog liječenja..Sretno..


hhmm, ali ne bi li "debeli", ako bi ovulirao time uništio i ove manje? Čemu bi onda služila štoperica? Sry ak ispitujem gluposti, ali fakat me sada zanima.




> ne vjerujem da će dobiti nove ugovore, jer koliko se meni čini HZZO svaki put sa drugom klinikom potpisuje ugovore.


Meni se čini da to tko će dobiti više ovisi o tome koja od klinika pristane na hzzov divan cjenik :Raspa:  Kako stvari idu, neće ugovor dobiti nitko.

I sretno Nolice :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

> kako to misliš...pa jel nebi "veliki" ovulirao a ostali propali da je pustio još koji dan?


A kod mene, mi smo hvatali ovaj veći jer dr nije htjela čekati još par dana da manji narastu (1 veći je bio i 2 manja). Jer mi onda punkcija padne prekasno, i prođe mi optimalno vrijeme implantacije. I kad smo se tako požurili, dobili smo 1 js i evo primilo se. Punkcija je bila školska na 14dc, a inače su bile na 17-18 dc. Meni i uz stimulaciju sporo rastu folikuli

----------


## Inesz

Maco,

koliko je on uopće imao ugovorenih stimuliranih?

zašto te nije zapisao odmah za stimulirani kad si bila na konzultacijama (koje si mu platila)?

i zanima me kako to da izjednačuje polustimulirani postupak sa klomifenskim postupkom?
postupak uz blagu stimulaciju tj IVF/ICSI stimulirani ciklus-blagi protokol, obično znači primjenu nižih doza gonadotropina u odnosu na standardni stimulirani postupak.

cijena kutije klomifena je 30 kuna u Italiji i BiH, dobiva se i na recept kod nas. ovako svi koji klomifenski računaju kao polustimulirani za njega od hzz-a naplate gotovo 6000 kn.

----------


## orange80

> Maco,
> 
> koliko je on uopće imao ugovorenih stimuliranih?
> 
> zašto te nije zapisao odmah za stimulirani kad si bila na konzultacijama (koje si mu platila)?
> 
> i zanima me kako to da izjednačuje polustimulirani postupak sa klomifenskim postupkom?
> postupak uz blagu stimulaciju tj IVF/ICSI stimulirani ciklus-blagi protokol, obično znači primjenu nižih doza gonadotropina u odnosu na standardni stimulirani postupak.
> 
> cijena kutije klomifena je 30 kuna u Italiji i BiH, dobiva se i na recept kod nas. ovako svi koji klomifenski računaju kao polustimulirani za njega od hzz-a naplate gotovo 6000 kn.


nije to baš tak. apsolutno nema veze koliko klomifen ili femara koštaju i Italiji ,Bih ili Sloveniji, 
jer dr. koji ima ugovor sa HZZO-om ne smije potegnuti preko granice i kupiti ih tamo.
a ako je netko npr. na Femari - kod nas kutija košta cca 900 kn. 

osim toga vidim da dr. često dodaje Puregon ili Orgalutrana u femarski ili klomifenski ciklus,
i kako bi se onda takav ciklus trebao nazivati, isto prirodnim?

neznam, apriori i uporno tvrditi da netko mulja ili ne radi kako treba, a nisi bila njegov pacijent,
u njegovoj klinici itd mi je malo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Inesz

> Javljam da od mog postupka kod Škvorca u 6.mj. nažalost ništa ...
> Sad sam se čula s njim jer me zvao da mi kaže da su potrošili svu kvotu koju su dobili od HZZO-a za stimulirane postupke u ovom razdoblju ugovora (do 30.6.)...ostalo im je samo nekoliko blago stimuliranih (klomifen) ili potpuno prirodnih postupaka.
> S obzirom na godine, mm-ovu dijagnozu i svoju povijest neuspješnih prirodnjaka/poluprirodnjaka ipak sam odlučila ne ići u takav postupak (jer bi mi i klomifenski računali kao stimulirani kaže dr. Škvorc  ) nego pričekati da im obnove ugovor s novom kvotom postupaka - kaže da će krenuti u rujnu s tim postupcima i da me odmah zapisuje za full stimulirani.
> 
> Razočarana sam, već sam se prihički pripremila da startam za 10-tak dana, na poslu najavila da me neće biti...ali što se tu može, nije ni rujan tako daleko...


Orange,

osvrnula sam se na post od korisinice _maca2_, ne zato da bih, kako navodiš:

_"apriori i uporno tvrditi da netko mulja ili ne radi kako treba"_, već kako bih dala podršku forumašici i ukazala na problematiku svima koji čitaju ovaj forum u potrazi za rješenjima na svom putu do roditeljstva. 

Iz gore citiranog posta, jasno je da zdravoj 35 godišnjoj ženi ne odgovara da svoje pravo na stimulirani postupak potroši u postupku sa klomifenom (ili sa klomifenom i par ampula gonadropina). 
Svima na ovim stanicama je vjerojatno znano da Članak 10. Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji  ograničenjičava broja pokušaja liječenja:

(5) Liječenje neplodnosti postupkom medicinski pomognute oplodnje na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje obuhvaća:

– četiri pokušaja intrauterine inseminacije (IUI),

– šest pokušaja izvantjelesne oplodnje (IVF), uz obvezu da dva pokušaja budu u prirodnome ciklusu.


Zašto bi žena, ako nema strogu medicinsku indikaciju ili izrazitu vlastitu želju, išla u stimulirani postupak s klomifenom koji ne predstavlja zlatni standard niti za blago, niti za standardno stimulirani postupak i na taj način stimulacijom klomifenom iskoristio pravo na jedan od 4 stimulirana postupka na teret HZZO-a?

Kada se postupak s klomirenom računa kao blago stimulirani postupak HZZO za njega plaća oko 6000 kuna. Klomifen (ili femaru koju Orange spominje) na recept izdaje primarni ginekolog, dakle klinika ili privatna poliklinika s HZZO-ugovorom tu nema nikakav trošak lijekova. 

Stimulacija klomifenom u najboljem slučaju može dati nekoliko jajnih stanica za oplodnju, stoga u takvom postupku  nema  puno troška rada u laboratoriju i troška materijala. Postupak s klomifenom tamo gdje se računa kao blagostimulirani  postupak, sjajna je prilika jednino za bolnice ili za privatnu kliniku koja ima ugovor sa HZZO-om. Za pacijetice koje će bez izrazite medicinske inidkacije "potrošiti" pravo na stimulirani ciklus na klomifen, to predstavlja vrlo nepovoljnu situaciju generalno gledajući rezultate postupaka sa klomifenom.

A što se tiče opaske da bih valjda smijela pisati samo o doktorima čiji sam pacijent bila, nemam što dodati, osim da pišem u skladu s pravilima foruma i pravom na slobodu izražavanja. Dakle, ovdje mogu slobodnao pisati na svim temama. I upravo to ću to, kao aktivistica za prava mpo pacijenata, činiti i dalje.

----------


## maca2

@ Inesz - hej, nema me ovdje neko vrijeme pa tek sada vidim tvoj post  :Wink: 
Iskreno, nemam pojma zašto me nije već na konzultacijama (koje su bile krajem travnja) zabilježio za stimulirani postupak - a na tim konz. već smo se obostrano složili da mene/nas nisu prirodnjaci (zbog gore navedenih razloga)...eto, po meni je to njegov propust :ne zna:
S druge strane, ne znam ima li on obvezu primiti sve koje žele kod njega u postupak preko HZZO-a i tada nije mogao predvidjeti da će u sljedećih 30 dana odraditi još tako puno postupaka...
Puno mi je pitanja u glavi, ali pošto nam se ipak dr.Škvorc sviđa više od Petrove i Vinogradske (čiji smo pacijenti bili) odradit ćemo postupak kod njega najesen.

----------


## bubekica

Cure,
kakav je nacin placanja u beta+?
Negdje se sjecam nekog pologa, jel netko placao na takav nacin?
Moze i na pp.

----------


## Vrci

Mi smo dobili racun  i platili na licu mjesta (muz platio maestrom). Nikakav polog,sve odjednom. Jedini nisam sigurna da li nakon punkcije ili transfera... mislim da nakon transfera cak

----------


## Konfuzija

Nikakav polog, iskeširali nakon transfera. Ali to je bilo prije skoro dvije godine.

----------


## Varnica

Mi smo u Beti plus platili nakon transfera. 
Dobro pazite koliko vam oplodnji naplate jer su meni naplatili jednu više. Nakon punkcije su bile dvije jajne stanice od čega jedna nezrela. Biologica nam je poslala mail da se na zreloj napravio ICSI. 
Ali su mi uredno naplatili 2 ICSI- ja. Razlika je 1500 kn.
Jako dobro pročitajte otpusno.
Nikad više kod njih.
A tom velebnom profesoru se tresu ruke. Ma sve skupa fuj.

----------


## bubekica

Pa cekaj malo, sto naplacuju icsi na svakoj oociti posebno?

----------


## Vrci

Imaju razlicit cjenik, za 1 js je ICSI jedna cijena, 2-5 js druga cijena, preko 5 treca

----------


## Varnica

Da. Naplatili su mi oplodnju koju su radili na NEZRELOJ stanici. Što nisu napravili. Jer se ne to ne radi. Ali znaju naplatiti.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam imala skroz obrnuto iskustvo. Nama su naplatili manje nego sto su mogli. Da ne idem u detalje, al mislim da je oko 2tis kn bila razlika

----------


## Varnica

Dobro si prošla. Osim ovog, iskasapili su mi desni jajnik da sam na dan transfera imala krvavi džep i taj jajnik je bio 7 cm velik zbog toga da sam morala strogo mirovati par dana.
Ma žao mi je što nisam odustala kad sam skužila na folikulometrijama da se profesoru tresu ruke. I to tako da nije mogao staviti kondom na sondu od prve, nego bi mu odletio. I osjetila sam. I budala dam takvom da me punktira. 
Užas.

----------


## Vrci

A dobro, on tamo radi ocito po svom. Mislim da je bilo da i on ima neki svoj cjenik il?

Ja sam bila kod doktorice i nemam zamjerke. I dalje sam ostala sad kod nje za gin stvari, i iduci postupak kad bude idem opet tamo...

Bas mi je zao sto ti tako lose bilo  :Sad:

----------


## Varnica

Nama nitko nije pokazao neki drugi cjenik osim onog njihovog. 
Ma i meni je žao...Na stimulaciju smo dali više nego za postupak, a dobila sam skoro isto stanica kao s upola manje ljekova.

----------


## Vrci

Skvorc objavio da su dobili postupke preko HZZO do 31.12.2015.

----------


## a_je_to

Kako ste organizirali privatne postupke svi vi koji niste iz zg? Jeste li svakodnenvno putovali ili za taj period nasli neki smjestaj u zg? Nama se blizi trenutak odluke kog doktora odabrati i kako sve organizirati pa bih voljela cuti vasa misljenja sto se tice susretljivosti ako se odlucimo putovati (cca 1,5 -2 u jednom smjeru). A ni zg ne poznajemo uopce...

----------


## M_i_D

Da li netko zna da li je i do kada Škvorc na godišnjem?

----------


## tanatana

Do 17.8.

----------


## žužy

> Kako ste organizirali privatne postupke svi vi koji niste iz zg? Jeste li svakodnenvno putovali ili za taj period nasli neki smjestaj u zg? Nama se blizi trenutak odluke kog doktora odabrati i kako sve organizirati pa bih voljela cuti vasa misljenja sto se tice susretljivosti ako se odlucimo putovati (cca 1,5 -2 u jednom smjeru). A ni zg ne poznajemo uopce...


Nismo išli privatno u postupke ali smo u jednom smjeru putovali sat i pol i to kad nije bilo nigdje gužve ni zastoja. Nekad svaki dan,nekad svaki drugi...muž vozi,ja ne..pa se uvijek morao mjenjati na poslu i uvijek smo letjeli nazad...al nije mi to neka velika udaljenost da bi unajmljivali stan u Zg-u. Nismo ni mi znali po Zg-u,al eto,dovoljno ti je da jednom prođeš tom rutom do određene bolnice i dalje možeš i nažmirečke.

----------


## M_i_D

hvala! :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

neformalno sam saznala da je do konca 2015. godine poliklinika Škvorc ugovorila s HZZO-om: 

100 prirodnih ciklusa
150 polustimulacija
200 stimuliranih ciklusa


a i Betaplus je navodno ugovorila s HZZO-om ove godine, do 31.12.2015: 
10 prirodnih ciklusa
30 polustimuliranih/blago stimuliranih ciklusa
10 standardno stimuliranih ciklusa.

----------


## Inesz

> neformalno sam s
> 
> 
> a i Betaplus je navodno ugovorila s HZZO-om ove godine, do 31.12.2015: 
> 10 prirodnih ciklusa
> 30 polustimuliranih/blago stimuliranih ciklusa
> 10 standardno stimuliranih ciklusa.


Cure,
vi koje ste na listama čekanja od 5, 6, 7 i više mjeseci po našim bolnicama, ovo mi se čini sjajna prilika da na postupak  ne čekate toliko dugo.

Telefon u ruke, zovite Hzzo,  zovite poliklinike Betaplus i Skvorc. Pitajte kad možete dobiti termin za postupak. Sretno!

----------


## maca2

Vrlo zanimljiva ova info da i BetaPlus sada ima postupke preko HZZO-a...ALI, zašto tako malo?!  :Shock: 
 U usporedbi sa Škvorcem nemaju niti 10% njegovih postupaka...a i velika je vjerojatnost da će te postupke "ponuditi" svoji pacijentima koji su već prošli plaćene postupke kod njih...da imaju veći broj (barem 50% od Škvorca) bilo bi super, ovako samo "navlakuša" čini mi se...  :Cekam: 

Ja sam kod Škvorca 20.8. na UZV prije kretanja u postupak, tada će mi dati i lijekove za stimulaciju...krajem kolovoza opet krećemo u akciju  :fige:

----------


## pak

Super da je i Beta dobila ugovor, nadajmo se da ce sljedeci biti i za veci broj postupaka.
Ja se sada idem lupati po glavi zbog svoje nestrpljivosti  :facepalm:

----------


## Inesz

> Vrlo zanimljiva ova info da i BetaPlus sada ima postupke preko HZZO-a...ALI, zašto tako malo?! 
>  U usporedbi sa Škvorcem nemaju niti 10% njegovih postupaka...a i velika je vjerojatnost da će te postupke "ponuditi" svoji pacijentima koji su već prošli plaćene postupke kod njih...da imaju veći broj (barem 50% od Škvorca) bilo bi super, ovako samo "navlakuša" čini mi se... 
> 
> Ja sam kod Škvorca 20.8. na UZV prije kretanja u postupak, tada će mi dati i lijekove za stimulaciju...krajem kolovoza opet krećemo u akciju



Sjećamo se prakse, još za vrijeme ranije važećeg zakona o mpo, da su privatne klinike postupke ugovorene preko Hzzo-a u najvećoj mjeri, zapravo gotovo ekskluzivno, dodjeljivati onim parovima koji su bili njihovi privatni pacijenti.

Parovi s predugackih lista čekanja u bolnicama nisu mogli skratiti čekanje tako da postupak obave na teret hzzo-a u privatnim klinikama. 
PRAKSA "čuvanja" postupke ugovorenih s HZZO-om ekskluzivno za svoje privatne pacijente, ne samo da je neetično postupanje,  već predstavlja i kršenje odredbi potpisanog ugovora s HZZO-om. 


Kad Hzzo oglasi ugovaranje 900 postupaka s privatnim klinikama radi smanjivanja Nacionalne liste čekanja na postupke u bolnicama, jasno je da su liste čekanja u bolnicama nedopustivo dugačke. U mpo borbi, vrijeme čekanja na postupke i protok fertilnog vremena u čekanju na postupke, kod mnogih pacijentica izrazito negativno utječe na izglede uspjeha liječenja.

Zato cure drage, ne čekajte pola godine na postupak u bolnici. Uzmite potvrdu od bolnice na kojoj će pisati kad ste naručeni za postupak, zovite i pišite Hzzo- u da vas izvijeste s kojim privatnim klinikama su sklopili ugovore, nazivajte privatne klinike koje su sklopile ugovore sa HZZO-om, neka vam daju termin za postupak.
Sretno!

----------


## tanatana

Pozdrav cure,
razmišljam o poliklinici BetaPlus i dr. Dmitrović. Ako koja ima iskustva s doktoricom molila bi da mi se javi u inbox.
Hvala!

----------


## Inesz

*Radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja HZZO ugovorio IVF/ICSI postupke s dvije privatne poliklinike*

Udruga Roda od HZZO-a je primila informaciju o novougovorenim IVF/ICSI postupcima u privatnim poliklinikama koji se radi smanjenja lista čekanja u bolnicama trebaju provesti do 31. 12. 2015.:

Poliklinika Škvorc u Samoboru je ugovorila: 
a) 100 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 150 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 200 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Poliklinika Betaplus u Zagrebu je ugovorila:
a) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu
b) 30 postupaka IVF/ICSI u blago stimuliranom ciklusu
c) 10 postupaka IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu

Natječajem za sklapanje ugovora o provođenju dijagnostičkih/terapijskih postupaka radi smanjenja Nacionalne liste čekanja od 03. lipnja 2015. godine bilo je predviđeno 900 IVF postupaka, a dodijeljeno je ukupno 500 postupaka.

Link na Odluku o izboru najpovoljnijih ponuditelja:
http://docdro.id/nYfvz8C

----------


## sejla

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/87807-N...holoske-pomoci!!!!!

----------


## BillieJean

Pozdrav! Imamo iza sebe 3 neuspješne inseminacije i 1 uspješni (polustimulirani) IVF u Vinogradskoj. Sad razmisljamo o novim postupcima i promijeni klinike buduci da si radi posla ne mogu priuštiti vise toliko izostajanja kad smo u postupku, a to je slucaj u državnim klinikama. Zanima me kakva je situacija u poliklinici BetaPlus sto se tice folikulometrija - u koje vrijeme se obavljaju (moze li se dogovoriti termin, moze li u popodnevnim satima?) i ceka li se dugo kad se dođe na folikulometriju? Hvala!

----------


## laura33

Kod njih mozes na folikulimetrije kad god tebi pase.
Sto se tice toga iznimno su susretljivi i dobro organizirani.
Ja nikada na nista nisam cekala.

----------


## Mon

Drage moje, nova sam na ovom forumu. U pripremnoj fazi za ivf kod Dr.Alebica, prvi pokušaj uopće. Ima li neka iskustva s njim?

----------


## Vrci

Iskustva s njim su vecinom na Vuk Vrhovcu dok je bio tamo. I koliko se sjecam,jako ga hvale.

----------


## ivica_k

Molim info gdje dr. Alebic sada radi?

----------


## Inesz

Alebic je kod Podobnika.

----------


## ivica_k

Hvala Inesz!

----------


## BillieJean

> Kod njih mozes na folikulimetrije kad god tebi pase.
> Sto se tice toga iznimno su susretljivi i dobro organizirani.
> Ja nikada na nista nisam cekala.


Hvala ti puno!  :Smile:  A znaš li možda mogu li se i punkcije i transferi obaviti u popodnevnim satima ili to baš mora biti ujutro?

----------


## Vrci

Koliko znam,punkcije i transferi su uvijek ujutro. Ne znam jel se moze probati nesto drugo dogovoriti,al pitaj

----------


## maca2

Jucer bila kod dr.Skvorca. Obavila uzv prije stimulacije - nema cisti, sve o.k. Dobila puregone,krecemo s 225 jed.dnevno od 2.dc. Prvi put sam na puregonu, dosad uvijek na gonalima...bas me zanima kako cu reagirati.
Kao i na pocetku svakog postupka pere me nervoza i neka poz.energija...
Ima jos netko da krece kod njega u postupak?
E da, rekao je da su dobili ovaj put jako puno stim. postupaka (200) preko HZZO i da ne vjeruje da ce moci sve potrositi,da nema toliko pacijentica. Pa eto,tko zeli neka proba kod njega - nema guzve/cekanja,ako su svi nalazi uredni krece se odmah  :Wink:

----------


## Varnica

Kakva su iskustva s Poliklinikom Škvorc? Da li je još tko išao tamo?

----------


## laura33

> Hvala ti puno!  A znaš li možda mogu li se i punkcije i transferi obaviti u popodnevnim satima ili to baš mora biti ujutro?


Pa ja vjerujem da bi i sa time izašli ususret.
Ja sam sve punkcije i transfer obavljala u subotu ili nedjelju, mislim tako se potrefilo, nisam ja to birala. Tak da s obzirom da dolaze i vikendom, mislim da mogu obaviti nešto i popodne.

----------


## laura33

> Jucer bila kod dr.Skvorca. Obavila uzv prije stimulacije - nema cisti, sve o.k. Dobila puregone,krecemo s 225 jed.dnevno od 2.dc. Prvi put sam na puregonu, dosad uvijek na gonalima...bas me zanima kako cu reagirati.
> Kao i na pocetku svakog postupka pere me nervoza i neka poz.energija...
> Ima jos netko da krece kod njega u postupak?
> E da, rekao je da su dobili ovaj put jako puno stim. postupaka (200) preko HZZO i da ne vjeruje da ce moci sve potrositi,da nema toliko pacijentica. Pa eto,tko zeli neka proba kod njega - nema guzve/cekanja,ako su svi nalazi uredni krece se odmah


Hvala na informaciji!!!! 

A tebi sretno, neka ovaj postupak bude onaj dobitni!  :Smile: 

Ljeto prošlo i svi krećemo u nove pobjede!  :Wink:

----------


## hrki

Bok svim,
ja bih trebala par informacija oko poliklinike Vili u Zagrebu.
Budući da nisam iz Zagreba, zanima me jel poliklinika ima svoj parking?
Ako nema gdje mi preporučate da parkiram? Možete mi odgovoriti i u inbox.
Hvala,  :Smile:

----------


## pak

Cure koje ste bile u Beta Plusu,
 koliko staru papu priznaju?

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da godinu dana, tako je barem meni bilo

----------


## Varnica

> Cure koje ste bile u Beta Plusu,
>  koliko staru papu priznaju?


Ako si MPO početnik, onda tri mjeseca.
Ako kontinuirano ideš onda godinu dana.

----------


## pak

Hvala cure!
Evo jedne prednosti kada spadas u veterane  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

> Bok svim,
> ja bih trebala par informacija oko poliklinike Vili u Zagrebu 
> Budući da nisam iz Zagreba, zanima me jel poliklinika ima svoj parking?
> Ako nema gdje mi preporučate da parkiram? Možete mi odgovoriti i u inbox.
> Hvala,


Hrki, parkiraš se u Vukovićevoj ulici (moj prvi izbor) ili u ulici prilazu baruna Filipovića. Oba parkinga možeš platiti sms-om.

----------


## laura33

Za vas koje idete u Vili...kolika je cijena prvih konzultacija? Jel dr odmah na tim konzultacijama radi i uzv?  Pretpostavljam da se uzv plaća posebno?
Jel guzva tamo?
Imam sve nalaze  iz 2 mjeseca ove godine, nadam se da će to biti dobro. 
Imam kompetnu papirologiju.
Htjela bih odmah sljedeći mjesec u postupak i sad mi je palo na pamet da sam mogla barem nalaz hormona novi napravit, al sad je gotovo, ciklus prošao..

----------


## maca2

Malo izvješća iz mog trenutnog postupka kod dr.Škvorca.
Ja sam si danas dala zadnji puregon + orgalutran u ovoj stimulaciji - u ned. je punkcija  :Wink: 
Moram reći da sam izrazito zadovoljna pristupom i radom dokrota koji si uvijek uzme puno vremena da obavi folikulometriju, sve objasni i okrene monitor prema meni da sve mopgu pratiti (doduše ja sam od onih koje sve i svašta pitaju pa možda i zao to radi).
Stimulacija je bila 2.-9. dc po 225 jd. puregona, 6.-9. dc po 1 orgalutran. 10. dc štoperica i 12. dc će biti punkcija. Imam 10-tak folikula. Nisam dobila dojam da se štedi na stimulaciji uopće - dapače, "lošije" sam prošla u Petrovoj gdje sam imala slabiju stimulaciju.
Jedini nedostatk je što se plaća anestezija 1000 kn ali dr. zatista ne nagovara na nju već je to stvar izbora, ja ću uzeti jer više nikada u životu ne želim proći punkciju "na živo"

----------


## una99

Sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## glow

Sretno Nina!!  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala cure  :grouphug:

----------


## mare157

> mare, je li imaju ugovor za ovaj ugovorni period od 1. 4. do 30. 6.?
> 
> HZZO nije obavio ništa o postupcima u ovom periodu. Škvorc je objavio hzzo postupke za taj period, ova klinka nije objavila ništa, jednako kako nisu ni objavljivali ni do sada kad su imali ugovorene postupke s HZZO-om. Na taj način pacijentice i pacijenti s bolničkih lista čekanja, radi kojih se u biti i raspisuje ovaj natječaj, nisu niti mogli saznati da je klinika ugovorila postupke sa HZZO-om.


Nebi znala stvarno. Ja sam ih zvala jer mi idemo sad u postupak kod njih i htjela sam vidjeti da li postoji mogućnost da nas prime s uputnicom, sad, u ovom slijedećem ciklusu i dobila sam odgovor da sad ne mogu, da će s postupcima preko hzzo-a trebali krenuti od 8.mjeseca. Po tome pretpostavljam da za ovaj sada period nemaju ugovor, ali to je samo moja pretpostavka, nije provjerena info.

----------


## a_je_to

Zna li netko mozda kada dr Radoncic krece s konzultacijama i radom u svojoj poliklinici?

----------


## Vrci

Ne znam jel betaplus ima sad ugovor,al iako novo razdobolje ide od 1.7., oni su u 7.mj na godisnjem pa valjda zato tek od 8.mj idu postupci

----------


## NinaDrv

Betaplus ima ugovor do 30. 6. za postupke, ali mali broj, svega 25 postupaka (5 prirodnih, 15 blago stimuliranih i 5 stimuliranih).
Link na odluku HZZO-a o broju postupaka http://cdn.hzzo.hr/wp-content/upload...ka-2016.g..pdf (str. 40 i 41)

----------


## pak

> Zna li netko mozda kada dr Radoncic krece s konzultacijama i radom u svojoj poliklinici?


Trebao bi krenuti sa radom u 5.mj.

----------


## a_je_to

Hvala Pak, tako sam i ja procitala, ali me strah da se to ne otegne jer je jos desetak dana do kraja mjeseca, a nigdje nikakvih sluzbenih informacija...

----------


## pak

> Hvala Pak, tako sam i ja procitala, ali me strah da se to ne otegne jer je jos desetak dana do kraja mjeseca, a nigdje nikakvih sluzbenih informacija...


Radovi su u tijeku.
 I ja se nadam da ce sve ici po planu jer planiram postupak u 5 mj.

----------


## Bananka

Koliko sam upucena dok ne otvori svoju kliniku i dalje radi kao do sada kombinacija Vili/Skvorc. Ili ima neko drugih informacija?

----------


## pak

Ajmo cure pomozimo Mirni, ispunite uputnik  :Smile: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/90032-P...79#post2875279

----------


## NinaDrv

Jučer sam imala punkciju, od 10-tak folikula dobili smo samo 2 stanice. Od te dvije jedna se oplodila. Moram priznati da je prilično loš rezultat s obzirom na jaču stimulaciju ( Elonva, Puregon) i  AMH 8,2. Bojim se da transfera neće ni biti  :Sad:

----------


## NinaDrv

Prvi puta nemam transfer  :Sad: 
Broji li se taj postupak u one koje financira HZZO ako nije došlo do transfera?

----------


## Inesz

Nina, žao mi je što nema transfera  :Sad: 

Postupak se računa kao iskorišten.

----------


## miuta821

NinaDrv zao mi je!

----------


## MonaLi

Radoncic je već krenuo ovaj tjedan sa radom, ja sam bila na konzultacijama, eto čisto info.

----------


## mare157

Nina zao mi je. Meni je postupak bez transfera definitivno najteza stvar koju sam imala u mpo prici. Kad sve napravis da uspijes, a onda nemas sansu niti probati. Bas mi je zao.

----------


## NinaDrv

Istina ,to mi je najgore iskustvo do sad.
Zna li netko jel pen od puregona odgovara ampuli gonala? Ako ne odgovara, morat cu nabaviti pen za gonal.

----------


## muzicarka

MonaLi, kako si se narucila na konzultacije, na koji broj si zvala,broj od Vilija ili?
To je on poceo u svojoj klinici?

----------


## kristina.

Drage cure i žene!
Trebam pomoć i savjet, danima istražujem, imam dilemu. 
Krećemo u mpo, idući tjedan bih trebala na prve konzultacije, imam već dosta nalaza skupljenih. 
E, sad - Radončić ili Dmitrović?
Imam 42 godine, amh 0,71 ng/L, FSH 9,78. Dakle, utrka s vremenom. Suprug ima normo. Pokušavamo godinu i pol; prošlo ljeto sam imala blighted ovum, prirodna trudnoća. 
Zbilja bih htjela najboljeg mogućeg stručnjaka, tko ne bi... Koga izabrati od ovo dvoje?
Beta plus mi je bliže, bilo bi mi jednostavnije odlaziti. Sviđa mi se klinika, bila sam par puta na pregledima i folikumetrijama. Ne znam kakvi su uvjeti u novoj Radončićevoj poliklinici. 
Ali, o njemu nema negativnog komentara na cijelom netu ... 
Zapravo, već sam se naručila na konzutacije kod njega. I sad se pet predomišljam. Možda ipak beta plus. 

Svjesna sam i godina i malih šansi, ali ... želimo pokušati.

Hvala svakoj koja ima bilo kakav savjet, preporuku. 
Sretno svima!

----------


## kristina.

> MonaLi, kako si se narucila na konzultacije, na koji broj si zvala,broj od Vilija ili?
> To je on poceo u svojoj klinici?


Ja sam nazvala Vili i tamo su mi dali broj na koji se mogu naručiti u njegovu polikliniku. Rekli su mi da više nije kod njih.
Ne znam smijem li ovako napisati broj, pa ću ti poslati pp.

----------


## muzicarka

Kristina, ne mogu ti pomoci oko tvoje dvojbe jer nisam jos bila kod niti jednig od njih, ali mozes ti meni!! Jesi se narucila kod dr Radoncica preko Vilija ili kako?

----------


## kristina.

> Kristina, ne mogu ti pomoci oko tvoje dvojbe jer nisam jos bila kod niti jednig od njih, ali mozes ti meni!! Jesi se narucila kod dr Radoncica preko Vilija ili kako?


Ne mogu ti poslati pp. 
Evo ovako broj, nadam se da ne krsim pravila: 091 573 6398. Sretno!

Ti si s odlucila za njega?

----------


## kristina.

Koliko moram imati postova da bih mogla slati privatne poruke i da bi moji postovi bili odmah vidljivi?

----------


## Inesz

kristina.
dobro došla na forum.

dr R. još nije počeo obavljati postupke medicinski potpomognute oplodnje. može obaviti pregled i konzultacije, ali ne i mpo postupak. inače bi dr R. bio odličan izbor, ali...

preporučam ti da radi tvojih godina ne odgađaš postupak mpo. sljedeći ciklus da bude tvoj  :Smile:  i sretno!

----------


## kristina.

> kristina.
> dobro došla na forum.
> 
> dr R. još nije počeo obavljati postupke medicinski potpomognute oplodnje. može obaviti pregled i konzultacije, ali ne i mpo postupak. inače bi dr R. bio odličan izbor, ali...
> 
> preporučam ti da radi tvojih godina ne odgađaš postupak mpo. sljedeći ciklus da bude tvoj  i sretno!


Hvala ti.
Hmmm nisam tako shvatila sestru. Stekla sam dojam da radi. Onda mozda i dalje postupak obavlja u Skvorcu?
Sto mi onda savjetujes? Ipak beta?

----------


## MB21

Cure da li je u postupku (stimulacija) i vas partner(muž) dobio kakvu terapiju?

----------


## NinaDrv

Moj je dobio anitibiotike koji se uzimaju 3 dana (azitromicin), zadnju je trebao popiti dan prije punkcije.

----------


## MB21

> Moj je dobio anitibiotike koji se uzimaju 3 dana (azitromicin), zadnju je trebao popiti dan prije punkcije.


Hvala Nina, moj je dobio mikromicin ali mi dr nije rekao nego sam to pročitala na povijesti bolesti da je upisao, piše 4 dana prije punkcije uzimati po 1 3 dana, a nemam pojma kad će mi biti punkcija pa sad.... malo sam zbunjena

----------


## NinaDrv

Da, to je taj antibiotik, samo je drugi proizvođač kod nas pa se zove Azitromicin. Na slijedećoj folikulometriji ga pitaj kad da suprug počne piti. Tako sam ga ja pitala i rekao mi je točno kad da pije, jer je prema veličini folikula pretpostavio kad bude punkcija.

----------


## anchy007

Evo mi cekamo menstruaciju i krecemo po svoje smrzlice kod Skvorca  :Smile:

----------


## MB21

> Da, to je taj antibiotik, samo je drugi proizvođač kod nas pa se zove Azitromicin. Na slijedećoj folikulometriji ga pitaj kad da suprug počne piti. Tako sam ga ja pitala i rekao mi je točno kad da pije, jer je prema veličini folikula pretpostavio kad bude punkcija.


ok, hvala ti. koliko si ono rekla da bude folikulometrija prije punkcije, 2 ili 3?

----------


## NinaDrv

Ja sam ih imala 4, uključujući i kontrolni pregled na prvi dan ciklusa kad je doktor gledao jel imam cistu i mjerio antralce.

----------


## amazonka

> Koliko moram imati postova da bih mogla slati privatne poruke i da bi moji postovi bili odmah vidljivi?


pet

----------


## kristina.

Poslala sam mail R. 
Odmah je odgovorio. 
Misli da će baš jako skoro raditi i postupke, dakle definitivno idem k njemu.
Nadam se da smo dobro odlučili. 
Rade i spermiogram, mislim da nose u Petrovu, ako sam dobro skužila. I gotov je za dva dana. U beti za sat i pol navodno. Tako da možda ipak to obavimo u beti. 

Pretpostavljam da priznaje spermio iz bete?

----------


## kristina.

> Radoncic je već krenuo ovaj tjedan sa radom, ja sam bila na konzultacijama, eto čisto info.


Ako može par info, pls. 

Kako to tamo izgleda? Jel sve već totalno sređeno?
Kakvo je stanje s parkingom, ima se gdje parkirati?
Ako se ne varam, radi samo ujutro, jel?

----------


## Inesz

MOnaLI
je li dr R. radi mpo postupke ili samo konzultacije i preglede?
Da bi klinika počela raditi mpo postupke treba imati posebna odobrenja od Ministarstva...

----------


## kristina.

Idući tjedan mu je komisija, tako da bi trebao dobiti odobrenja.

----------


## kristina.

Cure, ima li nekih pretraga koje još mogu obaviti prije prvih konzultacija.
Imam spolne hormone od prošlog mjeseca, 3 dc, amh, tsh, spermio, papu i briseve. 

Što bih još mogla sad ovih par dana dok čekam konzultacije?

----------


## angie17

Evo ne znam da li se privatno trazi kao u KBC, ako da,onda  ti trebaju  za tebe i supruga testovi na hepatitis B, C i HIV , a ti jos moras imati  nalaze KGiRH i naravno urinokulture.

----------


## Inesz

> Evo ne znam da li se privatno trazi kao u KBC, ako da,onda  ti trebaju  za tebe i supruga testovi na *hepatitis B, C i HIV , a ti jos moras imati  nalaze KGiRH* i naravno urinokulture.


privatne klinike trebaju jednako kao i u bolnicama ovo boldanao+ pretragu na sifilis (oba partnera)

*kristina.* imaš li od hormona androgene (testosteron, Androstendion)? Estradiol na 3. dc? Progesteron na 21. dc ako imaš regularne cikluse, ako su dulji, onda 7 dana od očekivane ovulacije.

----------


## kristina.

> privatne klinike trebaju jednako kao i u bolnicama ovo boldanao+ pretragu na sifilis (oba partnera)
> 
> *kristina.* imaš li od hormona androgene (testosteron, Androstendion)? Estradiol na 3. dc? Progesteron na 21. dc ako imaš regularne cikluse, ako su dulji, onda 7 dana od očekivane ovulacije.


Androgene nemam, kada se to vadi, koji dc, da izvadim. 
Estradio imam: 211,8 (ref. 98,1-571,00).
Progesteron sam vadila 7dpo, ali sam taj mjesec bila na utricima 2X2, pa je bio jako visok. Ne znam zasto me slala gin uopce vadit taj mjesec...  Imam sve koji se vade 3 dc: lh, fsh, prolaktin. 
Evo ih;
Prolaktin: 224,9 (127-637)
LH: 7,96 (2,4-13)
FSH: 9,78 (3,5-12,5)

TSH mi je 2,75; ali znao mi je biti i 1,6. 
Ove markere, koji su zakonska obaveza, stignemo izvadit. To ne utjece na nalaz i terapiju, tako da se s tim ne zurim tako.

----------


## kristina.

Sad sam zvala da narucim mm na spernio.
U beti je guzva, puni su.
Uspjela kod Lucingera. I malo se iznenadila.
Kaze, donesite u 8, u 8.15 vec imamo
nalaz i prokomentiramo.
Sta to tako brzo?
Ma super!

----------


## Inesz

> Androgene nemam, kada se to vadi, koji dc, da izvadim. 
> Estradio imam: 211,8 (ref. 98,1-571,00).
> Progesteron sam vadila 7dpo, ali sam taj mjesec bila na utricima 2X2, pa je bio jako visok. Ne znam zasto me slala gin uopce vadit taj mjesec...  Imam sve koji se vade 3 dc: lh, fsh, prolaktin. 
> Evo ih;
> Prolaktin: 224,9 (127-637)
> LH: 7,96 (2,4-13)
> FSH: 9,78 (3,5-12,5)
> 
> TSH mi je 2,75; ali znao mi je biti i 1,6. 
> Ove markere, koji su zakonska obaveza, stignemo izvadit. To ne utjece na nalaz i terapiju, tako da se s tim ne zurim tako.



ponovi progesteron kad ne budeš uzimala utrogestan.
markeree hiv, hepatitis i sifilis idi u Petrovu 3, zamoli da vas uzmu jer idete u mpo postupak-susretljivi su u tom slučaju, tada se manje čeka. bez tih markera vas neće uzeti u postupak nitko.

----------


## angie17

Upravo tako...stignete vi markere uzeti kad hocete,al bez njih ne uzimaju vas....tako da ih morate priloziti kad i ove druge nalaze .

----------


## drzimfige

Na konzultacije kod lucingera mozes bez markera, ali prije postupka ih moras imati

----------


## Frixie

Bok cure, sretno svima!

Imam kontrolni UZV kod Škvorca u ponedjeljak i trebala bi dobiti stimulaciju i krenuti u postupak - ICSI.
U 03/2016 nam je u prirodnjaku pobjegla js prije punkcije.

----------


## MB21

Dobro jutro suborke. Evo samo sam htjela napisati da mi je žao što se jako malo piše o tome koliko nas ima kod dr Škvorca, pa cure koje su na početku i imaju nedoumice ne znaju što da rade. Tako sam i ja kada sam počinjala pregledavala ovaj topić ne bih li nešto našla...
Jučer sam bila na folikulometriji i bilo je par cura na punkciji, i nas par čekalo folikulometriju. Dosta je prometno, cura ima zaista puno kod njega. Razgovarala sam sa jednom curom koja je bila na punkciji i ona kaže da poznaje cure koje su uspjele (jedna čak ima blizance).
Želim nam svima sreću i da uspijemo u onome za što se borimo.

----------


## AMH

> Dobro jutro suborke. Evo samo sam htjela napisati da mi je žao što se jako malo piše o tome koliko nas ima kod dr Škvorca, pa cure koje su na početku i imaju nedoumice ne znaju što da rade. Tako sam i ja kada sam počinjala pregledavala ovaj topić ne bih li nešto našla...
> Jučer sam bila na folikulometriji i bilo je par cura na punkciji, i nas par čekalo folikulometriju. Dosta je prometno, cura ima zaista puno kod njega. Razgovarala sam sa jednom curom koja je bila na punkciji i ona kaže da poznaje cure koje su uspjele (jedna čak ima blizance).
> Želim nam svima sreću i da uspijemo u onome za što se borimo.


Ja sam isto bila kod dr. Škvorca. I sad sam 25tj.  :Smile:  Za njega i cijelo osoblje same pohvale.  :Smile:

----------


## Jolica30

MonaLi mislim da ako ne ideš preko hzzo da ti to pokriva samo postupak. Lijekove plačaš još dodatno.

----------


## MonaLi

Da? Onda to ispadne puno vise? Ne znam ni okvirno koliko bi to koštalo? Rekao je gonal i puregon u kao malim količinama , mislim da je rekao ta dva


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Jedna injekcija je oko 200kn, malo vise. Ovisno koliko ih dobijes.
Ja sam svaku stimulaciju imala preko 15injekcija.

A kad sam isla na femaru, onda 10.

Ne znam kako to on misli aih s injekcijama,a da ne dobije previse folikula,al on valjda zna

----------


## MonaLi

Mozda samo par injekcija? Ne kužim ni ja, opce ne znam koliko ce me to koštati i da li da idem na takav aih kod njega ili ostanem u Petrovoj gdje vec 2 mjeseca nemam ni folikul.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

A valjda zato planira injekcije... 
Trebas ga unaprijed pitati za plan, pa da budes spremna

----------


## MonaLi

Ma nisam se opce sjetila to danas pitati kad mi je rekao, nije mi palo na pamet da cu to jos masno platiti ako pristanem. Ah... ne znam kaj cu :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Ak ides na lijekove, onda radije plati vise i napravi ivf. 
Ne bih isla na injekcije samo radi aih. Al opet,to je samo moje misljenje. 
Ipak je uspjesnost aih-a ispod 15% mislim...

----------


## Vrci

E ili idi na ivf preko hzzo-a kod njega

----------


## MonaLi

Da, ajde da mi u Petrovoj daju aih s lijekovima ali ovak... ne znam. Vidit cu, mozda netko zna koliko se lijekova daje u aih-u?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sanjka

Mona ja ne znam kak on to misli izvesti al dobro, sto vrci kaze valjda zna sto radi.
Samo imaj na umu ako dobijes 4 folikula da vrlo vjerojatno ce automatski ici na ivf pa da ne bi platila ivf postupak umjesto inseminacije jer neces imati uputnicu...osim ako ju mozes odmah dobiti od svoje dr pa da mu prilozis ako tako bude.

----------


## sanjka

> Da, ajde da mi u Petrovoj daju aih s lijekovima ali ovak... ne znam. Vidit cu, mozda netko zna koliko se lijekova daje u aih-u?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zbilja ne znam nikoga da je tako isao na aih a puregonom osim samo s klomifenima. 
Pa ti zbog pcos neces smijeti uzimati vise od 50, 75 iu puregona dnevno.

----------


## sanjka

Ako i toliko...mozda sam i previse rekla :/

----------


## sanjka

Mozda je Luci svojim pac.u kombinaciji klomifen i menopur....sad se sjeti.
Al nisam bas ziher sto posto....

----------


## Vrci

Da, tu je zeznuto što se može dogoditi da dobiješ previše folikula i moraš na punkciju. Odjednom aih postane ivf.
Ja isto znam samo za aih s klomifenima, koliko se sjećam

----------


## MonaLi

Da on je rekao da se to može dogoditi, da bude više folikula i da se onda ide na IVF, sumnjam da bi mi naplatio, vjerojatno bi mi rekao da svakako imam uputnicu, pretpostavljam? Mene sad jedino muči da li da plaćam te lijekove za AIH, ne želim da me na kraju AIH ispadne previše, jer to je i dalje "samo" inseminacija.

----------


## Inesz

*MonaLi*,
pitaj kod Škvorca da li ima ugovor sa HZZO-om za IUI u stimuliranom ciklusu. 

Postoji i na netu odluka Upravnog vijeća HZZO-a kojom se privatnim klinikama dodjeljuju mpo postupci. Tamo se može naći koje postupke i koliko njih su privatne klinike ugovorile. Dostupne su te informacije, samo ih sada nemam vremena tražiti. Zato najbolje pitaj direktno u privatnoj klinici koja radi postupke na teret HZZO-a.
Ako imaju ugovor za stimulirani IUI, onda ne trebaš plaćati nikakve lijekove.

Inače, HZZO privatnicima postupke plaća puno manje os onog što za mpo postupke privatne klinike naplaćuju direktno od pacijenata u privatnim postupcima.

S HZZO-om govoreni standardni stimulirani IVF HZZO privatnim klinikama plaća kao i bolnicama, tj. *10 046 kn*, a ta cijena uključuje sve postupke u labosu, folikulometrije i lijekove.

Za IUI u stimuliranom ciklusu HZZO plaća *2592 kn* i u tu cijenu su uračunati svi dijagnostičko-terapijski postupci i lijekovi.

----------


## MonaLi

*Inesz* - ja sam jučer njega pitala jel mogu kod njega raditi AIH on je rekao "naravno, ali to nažalost ne možemo preko HZZO" ja sam to shvatila da ne postoji uopće mogućnost, mislim to sam znala i prije, ali sad vidim u tvom postu da očito HZZO i tu nešto njima može platiti? Pa mi nije ništa sad jasno :/ Imaš li možda link gdje bi mogla naći što je dogovoreno s njim? Ili možda u nekoj drugoj klinici?
I mogu li ja u Petrovoj tražiti stimulirani AIH (ali sa jačim lijekovima)? Ukoliko mi sami to ne predlože...

Hvala ti na postu  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Ako Škvorc nije ugovorio stimulirani IUI sa HZZO-om, onda ne može niti odrađivati to na njihov račun.  :Sad: 

Ti si već odradila koji IUI?

----------


## Vrci

Ja uopće ne znam jel se aih radi stimuliran po bolnicama. Samo klomifen čini mi se...ne znam dal bi im hzzo platio lijekove za aih, kad škrtare i za ivf.
Za Škvorc vidim na fejsu zadnju informaciju od ljeta, da su preko hzzo dobivali ivf/icsi u prirodnom, blagostimuliranom i stimuliranom ciklusu, bez aih-a
I Betaplus je imala preko hzzo ivf/icsi, samo blage stimulacije i prirodne cikluse. Znači bez aih

----------


## MonaLi

*Inesz* -da odradila sam jedan AIH u Petrovoj, od jednog se odustalo jer nije bilo folikula na Klomifenu i sad ovaj ću vidjeti ali opet na UZV nije bilo vodećeg folikula u ponedjeljak, mislim da će se i od ovog odustati, tako da ja već 4mj idem na IUI a zapravo sam jedan odradila.

*Vrci* - da i ja sumnjam da će mi dati nešto konkretnije, a na ništa drugo ne reagiram? :/

----------


## Vrci

Pa za prvo ak ne reagiraš na klomifen možda budeš na femaru. ja sam pcos i na klomiće nemam reakcije. Femara mi je bila uspješna. 
Ako ne reagiraš, ja ne bih više na inseminacije, nego kod škvorca onda na ivf/icsi i onda barem nešto konkretno radiš

----------


## MonaLi

Znam, i mislim si možda mi da Femaru ali opet riskiram da ne bude ovulacije... Vidjet ću, u svakom slučaju hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Ja uopće ne znam jel se aih radi stimuliran po bolnicama. Samo klomifen čini mi se...ne znam dal bi im hzzo platio lijekove za aih, kad škrtare i za ivf.
> Za Škvorc vidim na fejsu zadnju informaciju od ljeta, da su preko hzzo dobivali ivf/icsi u prirodnom, blagostimuliranom i stimuliranom ciklusu, bez aih-a
> I Betaplus je imala preko hzzo ivf/icsi, samo blage stimulacije i prirodne cikluse. Znači bez aih


HZZO je privatnicima u dva navrata produljivao ugovore prema ovoj odluci iz 29. lipnja 2016.
http://www.hzzo.hr/wp-content/upload....g..pdf?6d8ad4 
(na stranici 31 je odluka) 
iz ove odluke HZZO-a se vidi da inseminacije nisu ugovarane s privatnim klinikama. Jedanko tako može se i vidjeti da *su obje privatne klinike* ugovorile (i kasnije dobile produljenje tih ugovora) za standardne stimulirane postupke IVF-a, postupke uz blagi protokol i postupke u prirodnom ciklusu. 

Bolnicama HZZO plaća stimulirani IUI jer postoji šifra i cijena DTP-a (dijagnostičko-terapijskog postupka) u seknundarnoj zdravstvenoj zaštiti. 
Za stimulirani IUI HZZO bolnicama plaća *2592 kn* i u tu cijenu su uračunati svi dijagnostičko-terapijski postupci i lijekovi.
Za IUI bez stimulacije HZZO bolnicama plaća *1037* kn.
Razlika između nestimuliranog i stimuliranog IUI je oko 1500 kn i sigurno je da za te novce bolnice mogu pacijenticama za stimulirani IUI dati više od običnog klomifena.

*MonaL*i, ja ne bih plaćala inseminacije u privatnim klinikama. Imaš pravo na stimulirani IUI u bolnicama. Najbolje razgovaraj sa svojoim liječnikom/liječnicom o promjeni terapije za IUI ili o prelasku na IVF.
Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanjka

> Ja uopće ne znam jel se aih radi stimuliran po bolnicama. Samo klomifen čini mi se...ne znam dal bi im hzzo platio lijekove za aih, kad škrtare i za ivf.
> Za Škvorc vidim na fejsu zadnju informaciju od ljeta, da su preko hzzo dobivali ivf/icsi u prirodnom, blagostimuliranom i stimuliranom ciklusu, bez aih-a
> I Betaplus je imala preko hzzo ivf/icsi, samo blage stimulacije i prirodne cikluse. Znači bez aih


Bas sam ovo htjela napisati.
Svaki put kad su objavili postupke i jedna i druga klinika nisu pisali da imaju uopce aih preko hzzo-a.

----------


## Jolica30

MonaLi mislim da bi ti bilo ok nazvati doktora Skvorca i reci mu sto te muci. Cisto da se ne dogodi da moras placati inseminaciju jer onda ti je bolje ici na uputnicu kod njega na ivf. Objasni sesrti na telefon i doktor ce te kontaktirati. Ja sam isto zvala jer nam nalazi nisu bili ok i kroz sat vremena me dr nazvao i sve smo razjasnili. Moje misljenje je da ti je to najpametnije, cisto da znas na cemu si i da lakse odlucis sta i kako dalje.

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala cure, da predložiti cu u Petrovoj jaču stimulaciju ili IVF, jer ovo sve mi nista ne odg jer nema reakcije. A nije Škvorc govorio da ja idem kod njega na IUI nego sam ga ja pitala tako da moram prvo vidjeti sto ce u Petrovoj odlučiti. Jos sutra idem na UZV pa ćemo vidjeti jel se pojavio kakav folikul ili ne. Ali svakako je u planu IVF kod Škvorca ako jos jedan AIH ne uspije. Imate pravo, bolje da ne plaćam AIH...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jolica30

Cure mene zanima koji doktor jos radi sa dr.Skvorcom kad njega nema tamo?

----------


## Lutza

Neki doktori forsiraju AIH  -IUI  3-4 puta prije IVF postupka. Zato sto je sami AIH - IUI postupak manje invazivan za nas curke. Problem je naravno u tome sto se u privatnim klinikama AIH tj IUI placa.

----------


## NinaDrv

> Cure mene zanima koji doktor jos radi sa dr.Skvorcom kad njega nema tamo?


Doktor Dubovečak radi tamo dok nema doktora Škvorca.

----------


## Vrci

Betaplus ce imati konzultacije i u Rijeci. Valjda onda i postupke. Pisu na njihovoj stranici

----------


## Frixie

Na stranicam poliklinike Škvorc lijepo uvijek piše da imaju samo ugovors HZZO o provođenju specijalističko – dijagnostičke zdravstvene zaštite postupke: IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu, IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu – blagi protokol i IVF/ICSI u stimuliranom ciklusu – standardni protokol.

AIH se naplaćuje, lijekove si kupuješ. Ako ti prepiše klomić, može ti tvoj socijalac pisati recept.

Ako se AIH pretvori u IVF radi više folikula, nosiš mu D1 uputnicu.

Cure koje imaju blaže dijagnoze i kod kojih može proći AIH dr. Škvorc upozori da prvo odrađuje 2 AIH-a, a tek onda ide na IVF preko HZZO-a. Razlog je taj jer je jednom napravio IVF, nije krenuo na AIH i HZZO mu nije priznao taj IVF. 
A ako je pacijentica imala 1/2 AIH-a u državnoj bolnici, može odmah kod njega krenuti s IVF-om, jer tu ga HZZO neće zezati.


Kod dr. Š radi dr. Dubovečak. Radi fm, UZV i sonohsg te asistira na punkcijama i ET. Ovaj tjedan od srijede do nedjelje dok je Š. na kongresu u FR, dr. D odrađuje  i ET.
S njim se stvarsno sve da razgovarati i sve razjasniti, nema tapkanja u mraku.

Čekalicama sretno!

----------


## MonaLi

*Frixie* - hvala ti na info, nisam znala da mu minimalno moraju biti dva Aih-a za IVF, super, sad sam nekako mirnija  :Smile:

----------


## Frixie

Tak je kod njega, znam po dvije frendice koje su išle tak prije IVF-a. Obje su kod njega "odgulile" AIH-ove jer im se nije dalo čekati u bolnici red. 

Kad možeš doći na red za AIH u Petrovoj?

----------


## MonaLi

Aih u Petrovoj mozes odmah i svaki mjesec... to stvarno nije problem. Ali meni je jer ja vec 2 ciklusa ne ovuliram 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

"*Cure* koje imaju blaže dijagnoze i kod kojih može proći AIH dr. Škvorc upozori da prvo odrađuje 2 AIH-a, a tek onda ide na IVF preko HZZO-a. Razlog je taj jer je jednom napravio IVF, nije krenuo na AIH i HZZO mu nije priznao taj IVF. "

Zasigurno ne uzima u obzir samo dg kod žene već i njenu dob i dijagnozu kod partnera.

----------


## lolazg

Bok svima

ovdje sam da preporučim IVF polikliniku u Zg, profesora Šimunića i dr. Maričića

Nakon strašne dijagnoze, on bez spermija, ja pol.jajnici, tim doktora je pristupio tako da se uopće nismo osjećali da je to tako veliki problem.
Tokom cijelog postupka, doktor i sestre su bili toliko ljubazni i susretljivi da sam kroz svaki postupak prošla ajmo reći bezbolno (aspiracija, transfer)
Mi smo uspjeli iz prve! i sad smo u drugom tromjesečju , i dalje sam kod njih. Mogu im se se uvijek obratiti ( i na mob) za pomoć.

Hvala je premala riječ za sve što dugujem tim ljudima!
Tu sam ako neko ima pitanja

----------


## JUHU

Hej curke, dali je neka od Vas Ima iskustva s Elonvom?

----------


## snelly85

Juhu,evo ja sam taman u postupku sa Elonvom.
Ja sam prezadovoljna,nema napuhnutosti ni nikakvih simptoma.
A ono najbolje je kaj su se pokrenuli svih 5 antralnih folikula  :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

Snelly85: hvala ti na odgovoru, Ja sam jucer bila na konzultacijama I startam s Elonvom sredinom 3 mjeseca kad dobijem m. Ovo nam je prvi postupak I idemo na icsi.

----------


## Frixie

> "*Cure* koje imaju blaže dijagnoze i kod kojih može proći AIH dr. Škvorc upozori da prvo odrađuje 2 AIH-a, a tek onda ide na IVF preko HZZO-a. Razlog je taj jer je jednom napravio IVF, nije krenuo na AIH i HZZO mu nije priznao taj IVF. "
> 
> Zasigurno ne uzima u obzir samo dg kod žene već i njenu dob i dijagnozu kod partnera.


Tako je. Oprosti, nisam detaljno objasnila. Ako je AIH po dijagnozi moguć, ide prvo AIH, nakon kojeg slijedi IVF. Ne forsa AIH ako je dijagnoza takva da AIH nema smisla, pritom uzimajući u obzir i dob pacijentice i partnerovu dijagnozu.

Pacijentice upozori da nema ugovor za AIH i ako žele mogu ići u bolnicu, pa ako ne uspiju da mu se jave za IVF/ICSI preko HZZO-a.

----------


## Frixie

> Nakon strašne dijagnoze, on bez spermija, ja pol.jajnici, tim doktora je pristupio tako da se uopće nismo osjećali da je to tako veliki problem...Mi smo uspjeli iz prve! i sad smo u drugom tromjesečju


Gdje ste našli spermije? TESA/TESE/PESA?

*JUHU* Ja sam bila oba puta na Elonvi + puregon + orgalutran.
Prvi put: 7 folikula, od tog 6js.
Drugi put: 4 folikula, od tog 2ciste,1 nezrela js i 1loša koja se raspala nakon oplodnje

----------


## Inesz

*Lolazg*
Čestitam!
Sretno!¨

I mene zanima kojom metodom ste došli do spermija za oplodnju i gdje ste to obavili? Kakvu si terapiju ti imala? Koliko ste, s obzirom na dijagnozu azoospermije, imali spermija za ICSI? Koliko si dobila jajnih stanica i imate li embrija u kriopohrani?

I, još jedno pitanje, jesi ti žena mlađa ili starija od 35 godina?

----------


## JUHU

Frixie: meni je prporucena Elonva +
Orgulatran. Kakva je vasa diagnoza? I gdje si ti radila postupke?  Meni je 35 a mm Ima 42

----------


## JUHU

Frixie koliko dugo si uzimala Ljekove/injekcije, te nakon koliko dana si imala punkciju?

----------


## JUHU

Lenich: jel ima kakvih novosti kod tebe?

----------


## Frixie

*JUHU* dijagnoze su:
Ja 38: niži AMH (11.2), viši FSH (14.6/8 ne sjećam se) i godine naravno  :Wink: 
MM 32: teška OAT (par spermija u ejakulatu) radi mikrodelecija y kromosma

Prvi postupak 17dc punkcija ( Elonva 150mcg, 1.300 iU Puregona + 5 Orgalutrana), a drugi postupak 13dc punkcija (Elonva 150 mcg, 450 iU Puregona + 4 Orgalutrana). Stimulaciju sam uzimala skroz do štoperice (Ovitrelle).

Oba postupka sam radila u poliklinici Škvorc u Samoboru.


Nego, da li je koja cura dobila dvije štoperice za sazrijevanje? U smislu dvije mislim na dozu od 10.000iu ili 500mcg (1 injekcija Brevactida npr. ima 5.000iu, Ovitrelle 250mcg)

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da sam ja kod Lučingera dobila Brevactid u toj većoj dozi... tako mi se nešto čini. Al davno to bilo

----------


## Frixie

Probati ću pitati doca što on misli da si kupim dodatnu i spičim. 

Malo sam čitala i postoje neka pozitivna iskustva oko zrelih js...

----------


## perla5

Cure,polustimulirani se racuna ako ima do 5 stanica? Vise od 5 je stimulirani?

----------


## drzimfige

> *JUHU* dijagnoze su:
> Ja 38: niži AMH (11.2), viši FSH (14.6/8 ne sjećam se) i godine naravno 
> MM 32: teška OAT (par spermija u ejakulatu) radi mikrodelecija y kromosma
> 
> Prvi postupak 17dc punkcija ( Elonva 150mcg, 1.300 iU Puregona + 5 Orgalutrana), a drugi postupak 13dc punkcija (Elonva 150 mcg, 450 iU Puregona + 4 Orgalutrana). Stimulaciju sam uzimala skroz do štoperice (Ovitrelle).
> 
> Oba postupka sam radila u poliklinici Škvorc u Samoboru.
> 
> 
> Nego, da li je koja cura dobila dvije štoperice za sazrijevanje? U smislu dvije mislim na dozu od 10.000iu ili 500mcg (1 injekcija Brevactida npr. ima 5.000iu, Ovitrelle 250mcg)


Ja, kod dr. L. - 
10000IU Brevactida (u dobitnom ciklusu)

----------


## iva777

Opa Lutza suuper! Neka se pravilno dupla! 
Cure pratila sam vas stalno i veselila i tugovala sa vama.
Nakon sto sam prosli ciklus odgodila et( fet)  , evo ponovno krenula u novi fet i u novu kliniku.Sve se dosta brzo odvijalo , iako smo imali dosta papirologije vezano za prebacivanje smrznutih zametaka iz jedne klinike u drugu.
Klasnican Lučijev protokol od 3.dc decapeptyl, i estrofem , mantram pozitivno i sa veseljem iscekujem ishod  :Smile: 
Sretno cure od srca! 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## iva1975

Cure pozdrav,
molim vas za pomoc, uskoro su mi 42 godine, idiopatska neplodnost, 7 neuspjesnih postupaka iza mene, Petrova 2 postupka, Kbc Split 3 postupka, Cito jedan i Poliklinika Sparac 1. Uvijek 2 ili 3 zametka po transferu ali nikad trudnoca. Po vasem misljenju i iskustvu s obzirom na godine gdje mi je najbolje otici u koju kliniku bilo u hrvatskoj ili vani.
Hvala vam puno.

----------


## maritas

prijavljujem prvi dan ciklusa.

ako ima tko da se pratimo, neka se javi  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Maritas,

pridružit ću ti se i ja ovih dana  :Smile:  sutra, prekosutra...

Ti si također kod dr.R?

----------


## iva777

Ja sam na 7 dan ciklusa .
Cure jel imao tko jake  mucnine i povracanje od decapeptyla? 
Dusu ispustim svaki dan .mislim da sam i izgubila koji kg, hrana mi ne pase ali nikako 

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

A ja bornastra mislila da ces prije mene  :Wink: 
Da kod R.

----------


## bornastra

Ne, ne maritas... moja M meni kuca na vrata  :Smile:  neka, ovu baš iščekujem  :Smile: 
Znaci sutra kreces s protokolom? S cim kreces i koliko?

----------


## Rominka

Sretno curke! Opusteno i samo jako  :Smile:

----------


## bornastra

Hvala Rominka  :Smile: 
Hrabrost i opuštenost su na stotu uz supruga, on je moj najveći oslonac ikad. I razum kad ga gubim  :Smile: 

I ti nam se sutra javi... znaš onu... "Poželi nešto noćas. Možda se čudo dosađuju."

----------


## maritas

> Ne, ne maritas... moja M meni kuca na vrata  neka, ovu baš iščekujem 
> Znaci sutra kreces s protokolom? S cim kreces i koliko?


elonva 150
još sam uzela nesto puregona i orgalutrana da se nadje kad mi bude trebalo za cca tjedan dana.
sutra vadim krv i idem ovdje na pregled.
sto uopće mogu vidjeti sutra?
p.s. rominka jako mi je zao da nije uspjelo

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, neka bude dobro ovaj put, pratimo se, i ja se krenula pikati... Gdje si sutra na fm, kod dr R ili kod nas?

----------


## maritas

Sutra u puli kod svoje ginicke. Ako stignem na red u neko pristojno doba jer moram još i progestoron i estrogen vaditi, a i stici na posao....
Pliz recite mi sto je bitno na pregledu da znam koja je situaciija.
Da dodamo još malo drame, sutra mi je i neka festa od firme. Poslat cu mamu po nalaz i da mi ga donese i poslat fotku nalaza ako vise nismo u uredu. Mama ne zna nista na mob :D i onda otici prva jer me mora svekrva ispikati

----------


## Rominka

Hvala cure. 
Maritas, a da prvo odes vaditi krv?

----------


## pak

> Sutra u puli kod svoje ginicke. Ako stignem na red u neko pristojno doba jer moram još i progestoron i estrogen vaditi, a i stici na posao....
> Pliz recite mi sto je bitno na pregledu da znam koja je situaciija.
> Da dodamo još malo drame, sutra mi je i neka festa od firme. Poslat cu mamu po nalaz i da mi ga donese i poslat fotku nalaza ako vise nismo u uredu. Mama ne zna nista na mob :D i onda otici prva jer me mora svekrva ispikati


To je 2.dc? Bitno je da nema ciste koja bi smetala u stimulaciji.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Hvala pak, to sam mislila.
Bila sam kod ginicke i u 7 i u 8. Bude manja guzva u 7, a za krv u 8. Još za krv moram mirovati, to mi izgleda nemoguce u onom kaosu.
Nadam se da se necu zaflekati. Takav pregled još nisam radila

----------


## Rominka

Ajde oboruzaj se zivcima danas i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## maritas

> Ajde oboruzaj se zivcima danas i sretno


ha, ha. glavno da sm se ja sjela pred labosom, a miruje se za PROlaktin, a ne PROgesteron :Laughing: 
sve proslo ok. tata ce mi ici po nalaze pa skupa šaljem za zg. imam cak 2 svoja folikula
pokusala sam iskamciti uputnicu za trombofiliju, ali nije mi uspjelo. Pitat cu R sto da vadim sama kad dodem u zg na ultrazvuk.

----------


## maritas

Dr.r nije vidio moj mail. Radio je danas ujutro umjesto popodne.
Da uzmem elonvu? I progesteron i estrogen su mi u granicama

----------


## Rominka

Neka ti R napise da moras odraditi testove na trombofiliju pa ces onda dobiti uputnicu. Ne daju ako nemas predispozicije.

----------


## pak

> Dr.r nije vidio moj mail. Radio je danas ujutro umjesto popodne.
> Da uzmem elonvu? I progesteron i estrogen su mi u granicama


Ma on čita mailove i van radnog vremena. Ako je sve OK uzmi terapiju, a vjerujem da će ti se on još javiti. Zna on odgovarati i kasno navečer

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Rekli mi u klinici da je na putu. A moguce da prvi mail nije ni dobio jer je bio pretezak...
Ja uzela elonvu. I vec dozivjela stres. Rekla sam dragom da mi donese carape, dok se vratio ja sam skoro zaspala, a on me gadao carapama. Naravno da sam umrla od straha. 
Ako ovaj put ne uspije pitat cu normabel i biti na njemu od jutra do mraka.
Pak reci da si i ti dozivjela stresove i da su tvoji bebaci sve prezivjeli

----------


## mala-bebica

Maritas, sorry, zašto se stresiraš? Mislim, znam da nije lako i sve mi je to jasno  nemoj me krivo shvatiti, ali takav stres ne može donijeti ništa dobro, to meni stalno ponavljaju dr. a ja sam skulirana. Probaj se nekako opustiti i makar napomeni dr. to pa možda ti mogu dati nešto da se opustiš kao taj normabel  :Smile:

----------


## pak

Na naravno da smo svi pod stresom. Pa ja sam morala u dva dana naći kartu i poletjeti jer je tako ispalo. Po nalazu krvi upitno je bilo dali ću uopće doći do ETA. Ma sve što je moglo išlo je naopako i eto nas. 
Nema tu pravila. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Tako reagiram. Mislim da jedino tablete tu mogu pomoci. Dragi se zezao, a meni ocito nije bilo do zezancije. Jednostavno sam takva.
On kaze da u snu se isto strasim. Kad dodje kasnije u krevet da skocim i pitam sto je bilo. Ja se takvih stvari uopce ne sjecam.
Reko mi doktor da u sri dodem u zg. I samo orgalutran dan prije. 
Mozda jajasca nisu dozivjela moj sok. Znam da je ruzna utjeha, ali mojoj mami je umrla mama dok je bila trudna sa mnom, a baki je muz odveden u logor (iz kojeg se nije vratio) dok je bila trudna sa mojom mamom. Nadam se da i moja jajasca mogu prezivjeti moje strahove

----------


## bornastra

Drage žene,

Prijavljujem i ja prvi dan ciklusa.  :Smile: 
Sutra vađenje krvi za estradiol i progesteron, pa javiti dr.R na mail.
Prvi postupak. Prvo susretanje s pikanjem, aspiracijom, transferom.
U meni se miješa na tisuće osjećaja.
Pozitivno, hrabro i strpljivo naprijed!
 :Smile:

----------


## Lutza

Nazalost drugo vađenje Bete je sa 59 bilo 68. I treća Beta je bila 95 . Očito vanmatericna trudnoća. Nazalost. Bar sam ovaj put imala taj blaženi plus na testu i pozitivnu Betu. Idemo dalje tj sve iz početka.

----------


## Vrci

Ne znači to vanmateričnu, tko ti je to rekao?

----------


## Lutza

Cekam mengu da dođe. Ukoliko ne dođe u roku 7 dana trebam u kliniku. Za biokemijsku je beta previsoka.

----------


## Lutza

Vrci neznam ni sama vise sto i kako...

----------


## Vrci

Nije ti to visoka beta za biokemijsku.
Ali dobar je znak da se nesto dogadalo

----------


## Lutza

Svakako korak naprijed.

----------


## maritas

Bornastra, ta dva dana razlike bi taman mogle znaciti da cemo se sresti  :Smile:  mogle bi kavu popiti.
Btw. Gdje da jedem blizu klinike? Kada sam gladna sam nervozna, a poslije pregleda moram još i u nabavku ostatka lijekova.
Danas kupila nnovi frizidercic. Kad meni nesto malo treba, to bude uvijek skoro skuplje od velikog. 150 kn je dosao u intersparu, ali mi djeluje kvalietno. Kupit cu smrznuto povrce da mi glumi led :D

----------


## maraa

Lutza a sto su ti jos rekli osim da dodjes za tjedan dana, mislim ako je vanmaternicna ne bih te htjela plasiti ali to i nije bas za zezati se, ona se rjesava laparaskopijom ili metatroksatom..zasto te ranije ne pogledaju..ako je embrij u jajovodu moze prsnuti...

----------


## bubekica

> Cekam mengu da dođe. Ukoliko ne dođe u roku 7 dana trebam u kliniku. Za biokemijsku je beta previsoka.


Zao mi je...
Tko ti je rekao da je to previsoka beta za biokemijsku? Biokemijskom se smatra trudnoca koju je moguce dokazati samo bhcg, ali nije vidljiva na uzv.
Osobno ti ne bih preporucila da cekas 7 dana vec da za dva dana izvadis betu da vidis jel raste/pada. 7 dana je dug period i ako stvarno jest VM moze se do te mjere razviti embrij da ti prsne jajovod.

----------


## maraa

Slazem se..svakako bi za dva dana trebala ponoviti betu da vidis da li pada..ako je biokemijska sama ce poceti padati..ako je VM ona nazalost ne nestaje sama od sebe i mislim da je tjedan dana predug period za cekati...Ne bih htjela da mislis da pametujem ali cudno da ti to i u klinici nisu rekli da napravis...sretno...

----------


## pak

> Bornastra, ta dva dana razlike bi taman mogle znaciti da cemo se sresti  mogle bi kavu popiti.
> Btw. Gdje da jedem blizu klinike? Kada sam gladna sam nervozna, a poslije pregleda moram još i u nabavku ostatka lijekova.
> Danas kupila nnovi frizidercic. Kad meni nesto malo treba, to bude uvijek skoro skuplje od velikog. 150 kn je dosao u intersparu, ali mi djeluje kvalietno. Kupit cu smrznuto povrce da mi glumi led :D


Zašto povrće? Pa ubaci one obične ledenice u torbu. 
Btw postoje male torbice baš za prijenos lijekova, trebali bi pitati u ljekarni dali imaju

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## maritas

Nece izdrzati cijeli dan. Krenut cu od kuce oko 5—6 i vratit se u najboljem slucaju do 21.30.
Po zimi mozda i bi, ali po ljeti tesko.
U pulu nisam vidjela da ima tih pravih rizidercica za lijekove. Ima na amazonu, nije ni preskupo, ali drzi do 12h

----------


## Vrci

Ali nema nikakvih dokaza da je ono vanmatericna. Slazem se da se mora ponoviti beta,ali koliko znam kod vanmatericnih beta isto normalno raste.
Ne znam zasto bi i klinika standard biokemijsku trebala tretirati kao vanmatericnu

----------


## Gabi25

Kod vanmatericne Beta ne raste normalno nego nepravilno u većini slučajeva, znaci ne dupla se svaka dva dana. 
Svakako ponavljaj betu dok ne počne padati- a ako i dalje nepravilno raste obavezno na hitnu

----------


## maraa

Standard biokemijska trudnoca je nesto niza pocetna vrijednost a tada nakon dva dana ili pogotovo cetiri pocinje padati a ne raste polako. Kod vanmaternicne trudnoce beta u jako malo slucajeva normalno raste vec raste ali se ne dupla , dakle raste polako a zna i stagnurati no rijetko pocne sama padati i to nikako nije bas za zezati se, svakako treba pratiti betu i u slucaju ikakvih bolova na hitnu..

----------


## Vrci

O onda sam i ja nešto naučila  :Smile: 

Znači svakako ponoviti betu i nadam se da nije vanmaterična

----------


## maritas

Ja sam bila uvjerena da ne moze biti vanmatericna ako je (f)et.
Zao mi je za sve poteskoce na nasem putu.
Imam pitanjce: nedavno je pisalo koji labos u zg je dobar i sada ne mogu naci taj post.
Se sjeca netko?

----------


## maraa

Nažalost moguća je VM i u MPO, jesu nešto niži postotci nego kod spontanih začeća ali postoje, evo ja osobno poznajem dvije cure koje su imale VM U MPO, beta im je rasla ali nepravilno, nije padala, jedna je riješena metatroksatom jer nikako nisu mogli locirati embrij a beta je rasla a druga je išla na laparaskopiju jer je embrij bio u jajovodu.

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam imala vanmatericnu iz mpo postupka, Beta mi je rasla nepravilno, sporo i bila je niza u početku. Trudnoća je na kraju bila u rogu maternice sto je jako rijetko ali eto događa se povremeno, otkriveno tek dok su me otvorili laparoskopski

----------


## maraa

Gabi25 vidim da imamo istu dijagnoui, ja jedan jajovod nemam drugi neprohodan, mm sve u redu. Prošla sam do sad 2 prirodna i tri stimulirana, zadnji put bio spontani...
S obzirom da je kod mene sve osim jajovoda ok baš mi čudno kako nikako do začeća, ali vidim da ti je nastavak jaako lijep, dakle samo treba biti uporan  :Smile:

----------


## Lutza

Dobra vijest. Dobila sam mengu maloprije.  Sad treba smoći snage za postupak

----------


## maraa

Znam da nije lako skupiti snagu ali vjeruj bolje i tako nego da si imala komplikacija oko moguce VM jer to se zna dobrano oduziti... Znaci neces ni ponavljati betu vise niti ici na neki ult.nakon prestanka krvarenja?

----------


## Lutza

Ici cu na ultrazvuk sigurno

----------


## maritas

Bok cure! ste zive?
ja cu izluditi do prvog ultrazvuka (u srijedu-9 dan).
danas imala neku prozirnu sluz. nisu valjda moji folikulici pobjegli

----------


## Frixie

*maritas* jesi krenula s Orgalutranom?

----------


## Bluebella

> Munkice, od 13 folikula uzetih u obzir, snijela sam 12 jaja!
> Rekla bih da je dobra berba!


Odlična berba  :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala, Bluebella!
Mozda cu te ipak s istim razmakom pratiti!!  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Bas si prava koka  :Smile: 

Sad samo da bude sto vise pilica. Kad je transfer?

----------


## sarasvati

E da, sad se tome veselimo  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Sara, svaka cast  Super si to odradila! Kad ces imati prvu info o oplodnji, mogucem transferu?

----------


## Isabel

*Sarasvati,* i ja sam kod Škvorca, očito smo cca 20tak dana razmaka  :Wink: . Držim fige da oplodnja bude dobra kao i berba! 
Meni je danas 3. Gonal i sutra prva folikulometrija. Moram priznati da su Gonali mačji kašalj  :Razz: ! Niš ne boli, ne peče, sama si ju dam u kupaoni i budem gotova za minutu... Super, no bojim se da mi heparin koji mi slijedi neće biti tako easy peasy, bar se tako sjećam da je bilo, no imam drugi sad (Clexane) pa možda bude malo bolje. 

Dakle, mogu birati aspiraciju ili na živo ili u općoj anesteziji jel? Nema lokalne kod dr. Š? A mislim da ćemo onda na opću, pa nema mi smisla patiti se i da me boli...

Cure, što nam slijedi ako nam ovaj postupak propadne ili ne bude uspješan? Eventualni ostatak oplođenih ide na zamrzavanje i onda imam pravo na FET ili kak to ide nakon prvog postupka?

----------


## Frixie

> Cure, što nam slijedi ako nam ovaj postupak propadne ili ne bude uspješan? Eventualni ostatak oplođenih ide na zamrzavanje i onda imam pravo na FET ili kak to ide nakon prvog postupka?


FET se ne plaća, ide na teret HZZO-a, ali moraš donijeti novu D1.

Zameci su u kriopohrani na teret HZZO-a i mogu tako biti godinu dana, a nakon isteka godine dana plaćaš kriopohranu.

----------


## sarasvati

Javili su se danas i biologinja rekla da nisu baš najbolje vijesti. Od 12 jajnih stanica samo 4 bilo zrelih. A uslijed teške OAT, nekako napikala spermije. Njezine riječi bile su da se nazire oplodnja. Hmh. Sutra nove vijesti, ide li nabolje ili ne ide nikamo.

----------


## milasova8

> Javili su se danas i biologinja rekla da nisu baš najbolje vijesti. Od 12 jajnih stanica samo 4 bilo zrelih. A uslijed teške OAT, nekako napikala spermije. Njezine riječi bile su da se nazire oplodnja. Hmh. Sutra nove vijesti, ide li nabolje ili ne ide nikamo.


Sarasvati,slicno se i meni dogodilo u zadnjem stimuliranom..8 js samo 3 zrele..
Drzim fige da se barem jedna oplodi i da se lijepo razvija i da bude za 9 mjeseci bebica..
Kolko sam te pratila,isto si koristila kao i ja Ovaleap?
Ne znam do cega je tolko nezrelih js-dali do stimulacije ili do krive procjene dr? Nemam pojma..

----------


## sarasvati

Da, imala sam Ovaleap + Cetrotide + Ovitrelle. Još je doktor htio dan ranije punkciju, ali sam ja bila na putu. Biologinja je rekla da je trebalo čekati, sve se razvijalo baš kako treba i da bi bilo bolje da ih se pustilo i "žrtvovalo" najveće, a u konačnici ih se dobilo više, ali da se to nije moglo znati jer mi je prvi postupak.

----------


## Munkica

Stvarno ne razumijem taj odgovor da se nije moglo znati. Kad citam vasa iskustva, cini se kao da neki doktori nabadaju i rade po app metodi. Pa nismo kumice na placu. Valjda se zna koja razina hormona odgovara vrhuncu ovulacije u stimulaciji s obzirom na broj folikula. 
Zene u postupcima prolaze kroz fizicki i emocionalno zahtjevno razdoblje, a procjene se donose tako pausalno. 

Sorry, Sarasvati, ali bas su me ras*****li. Nadam se da ce se preostale stanice oploditi. Drzim vam velike fige!

----------


## sarasvati

A da, nije ni meni jasno kako vec i iskustvom ne donese najbolju odluku. Nja.  :Sad:

----------


## Inso

Sarasvati onda pretpostavljam da ti nisu vadili estradiol prije određivanja štoperice?
Ja sam u zadnja 2 postupka imala istu kombinaciju stimulacije kao i ti, i imala sam lijepe rezultate. Tako da možda nije do stimulacije, al opet tko će to znati kad smo sve različite i različito reagiramo na iste stvari

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati onda pretpostavljam da ti nisu vadili estradiol prije određivanja štoperice?
> Ja sam u zadnja 2 postupka imala istu kombinaciju stimulacije kao i ti, i imala sam lijepe rezultate. Tako da možda nije do stimulacije, al opet tko će to znati kad smo sve različite i različito reagiramo na iste stvari


Baš unutar postupka vadili estradiol? Ne, samo sam ga jednom vadila - u petom mjesecu i ti nalazi su mi jedini. Ja sam biologinju shvatila da je stimulacija bila mrvicu prekratka odnosno štoperica prebrzo.

----------


## Isabel

*Sarasvati*, pa baš mi je žao. Sjećam se da je meni bio sličan prvi postupak kad je s 18 odmah palo na 11 pa onda 5. dan na 4-5 i od toga su odabrali 2 najbolje. Tako da ni sa ogromnom brojkom 18 nije bilo "na bacanje". Drugi put je bilo 9 pa onda 6 i opet na kraju 2 najbolje vraćene. To je sve bilo u Viliju prije 9 godina. Držim fige da dobiješ par kvalitetnih, na koncu konca dovoljna je jedna kvalitetna i dobra blastocista!

Kako ti se čini ta biologica? Meni je de. Š. rekao da im nekad zna pomoći dr. Patrik koji je vrhunski biolog, on je "moj" biolog radi kojeg danas imam svoju curku  :Heart: . 
Misliš da oni skupa nisu nekaj baš predobro odradili ili je jednostavno tako ispalo sa nezrelim stanicama? Kaj nije da on vidi zrelost na UZV pa prema tome određuje punkciju? Kaj se ne bi trebali on i biologica konzultirati pa odlučiti skupa?
Glupo mi je da ona pacijentu govori kaj je doktor trebao li ne :neznam: , pa to valjda nek njemu kaže ili se dogovore. Ne kužim baš  :Unsure: .

No dobro, _It ain't over till the fat lady sings_ tako da se nadam dobrim vjestima iz laba za koji dan!
 :grouphug:

----------


## Vrci

A kakve su bile velicine folikuli za stopericu?
Meni su uvijek pustali da 2-3 veca propadnu jer su oni po velicini iza njih bili u vecem broju

----------


## Munkica

Već sam napisala da sam uz svaku folikulometriju radila i hormonalnu sliku (nemam sad račun iz bolnice tu, ali sjećam se da je bio estradiol, lh, progesteron, fsh).
Folikuli od 14 do 22 mm i sve zrele jajne stanice. 

Ah... Sarasvati, na kraju je važno da dobiješ embrije jer ionako dr. odlučuje.

----------


## LaraLana

I ja sam u svojim postupcima prije stop injekcije vadila estradiol i lh. A na pocetku ciklusa odnosno 2 dc estradiol i progesteron. Koliko mi je ostalo u sjecanju lh pred stop ne smije biti vec od 1 ili bar tu negdje, mislim da je u ng jedinici.

----------


## Vrci

Ma nije ni to vađenje 100% neophodno. Ja sam vadila estradiol samo u zadnjem postupku (od njih 6-7) zbog straha od hipera, a nikad mi nisu fulali folikule

----------


## sarasvati

> *Sarasvati*, pa baš mi je žao. Sjećam se da je meni bio sličan prvi postupak kad je s 18 odmah palo na 11 pa onda 5. dan na 4-5 i od toga su odabrali 2 najbolje. Tako da ni sa ogromnom brojkom 18 nije bilo "na bacanje". Drugi put je bilo 9 pa onda 6 i opet na kraju 2 najbolje vraćene. To je sve bilo u Viliju prije 9 godina. Držim fige da dobiješ par kvalitetnih, na koncu konca dovoljna je jedna kvalitetna i dobra blastocista!
> 
> Kako ti se čini ta biologica? Meni je de. Š. rekao da im nekad zna pomoći dr. Patrik koji je vrhunski biolog, on je "moj" biolog radi kojeg danas imam svoju curku . 
> Misliš da oni skupa nisu nekaj baš predobro odradili ili je jednostavno tako ispalo sa nezrelim stanicama? Kaj nije da on vidi zrelost na UZV pa prema tome određuje punkciju? Kaj se ne bi trebali on i biologica konzultirati pa odlučiti skupa?
> Glupo mi je da ona pacijentu govori kaj je doktor trebao li ne, pa to valjda nek njemu kaže ili se dogovore. Ne kužim baš .
> 
> No dobro, _It ain't over till the fat lady sings_ tako da se nadam dobrim vjestima iz laba za koji dan!


Ne bi bilo baš na mjestu da jako nekog prozivam, ovo mi je prvi postupak, učim još o svemu, ali na temelju iskustava drugih ispada da nije baš najbolje vrijeme bilo za štopericu. Ja sam možda biologinju stavila u nezgodnu poziciju jer nisam prestajala s pitanjima, ali nije ona ništa neprimjereno rekla, zapravo je i rekla da je doktor napravio sve prema standardu, tako da ga nije izložila. Problem je možda što ja nisam standard, uostalom tko jest.




> A kakve su bile velicine folikuli za stopericu?
> Meni su uvijek pustali da 2-3 veca propadnu jer su oni po velicini iza njih bili u vecem broju


Baš to je i rekla biologinja, taman da se pustilo ta tri, četiri da odu da bi se dobilo onih osam koji su bili mervu manji. Komentirala je kako je sve taman lijepo raslo kod mene kad je gledala i upoređivala papire.




> Već sam napisala da sam uz svaku folikulometriju radila i hormonalnu sliku (nemam sad račun iz bolnice tu, ali sjećam se da je bio estradiol, lh, progesteron, fsh).
> Folikuli od 14 do 22 mm i sve zrele jajne stanice. 
> 
> Ah... Sarasvati, na kraju je važno da dobiješ embrije jer ionako dr. odlučuje.


A ipak možda je malo svjetlije  u bijelom svijetu. Ne želim ni pomišljati da se pretraga nije napravila zato što sam preko HZZO.




> I ja sam u svojim postupcima prije stop injekcije vadila estradiol i lh. A na pocetku ciklusa odnosno 2 dc estradiol i progesteron. Koliko mi je ostalo u sjecanju lh pred stop ne smije biti vec od 1 ili bar tu negdje, mislim da je u ng jedinici.


Jedino što sam nekoliko puta vadila je TSH, sve ostalo mi je bilo iz petog mjeseca kad sam prvi i jedini put vadila.

----------


## aska

Ajde da i ja nesto napisem,kad se vec vodi rasprava oko toga ako nije chat.Sarasvati,zao mi je.Pratila sam te i djelovalo mi sve super.Moj prvi postupak se vadio estradiol 3x i na kraju data stoperica kad je bio preko 2000 ng/ml na 7 js.I na kraju su opet 2 js bile nezrele tako da nije mjerodavan ni on bio kod mene.A trebale su po nalazu sve biti zrele pa i vise.
Munkice ti si upoznata a i Inso kako mi se drugi postupak radio ofrlje rekla bih jer sam stopericu primila napamet bez da me se pogledalo taj dan na uzv a kamoli da mi se vadio estradiol i sl.Bila sam sokirana kad mi je doktor rekao na pregledu u utorak da nastavim s terapijom i u cetvrtak stoperica bez pregleda taj dan na uzv.Sve je na kraju dobro ispalo jer sam imala srece ali ja nemam pojma koja im je velicina bila niti ista jer mi inace neravnomjerno rastu skoro svi.Ja nisam vadila nikad ni TSH niti ista. Da ne bude zabune,nisam kod dr.Skvorca,vidi se iz mog potpisa gdje se lijecim.

----------


## aska

I zaboravila sam napomenuti da su mi postupke radili razliciti doktori.

----------


## November

sarasvati, držim fige na najjače da bude lijepih embrijića.

Ja sam u prvom postupku od 4 folikula dobila 3 js, zrele, i sve su se lijepo oplodile. Jedan je bio onako...ne baš nešto na dan transfera, jedan je bio divan i jedan ok.
A sad znate priču, prirodnjak i zrela js ali se nije oplodila.

Ja sam pitala u ovom postupku dr dal će mi vaditi krv jer sam se užasno bojala da js ne pobjegne, ili bude nezrela, pa mi je dr rekla da nije potrebno. U petak mi je folikul bio 15,5, a u subotu na nedjelju sam si dala štopericu.

Nažalost sve više shvaćam kako je potpomognuta igra na sreću...

----------


## sarasvati

Zvali su me, hvala kaj mislite na mene! 

Nema baš lijepih vijesti iz laboratorija. Nijedan stanica nije se oplodila. Nićs.

----------


## November

sarasvati grlim te.

iako moram priznati da sam, blago rečeno, šokirana.

od 12 js da se ni jedna ne oplodi...i da su samo 4 zrele...ja sam ludila na ovu svoju jednu što se nije oplodila. 

Jesi se čula sa dr.? Šta on kaže?

Koliko imaš godina?

----------


## milasova8

Sarasvati,jako mi je zao!! Znam kako se osjecas..
Munkice,nije bas sve tako crno bijelo..
Evo meni su vadili hormone u stimulaciji i prije punkcije i upucivali su na zrele jajne stanice i velicina folikula je bila dovoljna..
Ono sto smo kasnije zakljucili je da cemo povecati dozu stimulacije sa 115 jedinica na 150 sada u iducem postupku..
Druga stvar sto me sada kopka je ta da meni i sarasvati mozda ne pase ovaleap,pa ne reagiramo dobro na njega..
Jer je meni sa gonalima postupak bio skroz uspjesan sve js su bile zrele..
Sarasvati,trebala bi kod njega opet na konzultacije da temeljito popricate o ovom postupku i da ti rijesi nejasnoce..
Uglavnom,glavu gore i kad skupis snage borba ide dalje

----------


## aska

Bas ovo sto kaze Milasova,trebale su joj kao kod mene biti sve zrele js pa nisu.I meni su u prvom postupku sve se zrele js oplodile,a sad u drugom jedna nije,ostale su se oplodile ali je jedna bila triplodija.Zao mi je jako Sarasvati,drzi se  :grouphug:

----------


## Inso

Možda vam treba i jača doza štoperice, upitajte i to doktora? Znam da je netko to spominjao al ne sjećam se dalje ničega

----------


## aska

Frixie je to spominjala za stopericu mislim,i dr.Skvorc to bas i radi.Ja sam imala i razlicite lijekove.U prvom Gonal u drugom Menopur i bolje su i kvalitetnije js bile s Menopurom.Imam sad i smrzlice cak.Ali reakcija od Sarasvati je bila super,zato i mene zanima koliko ima godina.Mozda zbog jako loseg spermiograma nije doslo do oplodnje ili je slabija kvaliteta js bila.Nisam doktor,samo nagadjam.

----------


## Bluebella

> Zvali su me, hvala kaj mislite na mene! 
> 
> Nema baš lijepih vijesti iz laboratorija. Nijedan stanica nije se oplodila. Nićs.


Zao mi je draga  :Sad: 
Zaista sam iznenađena takvim razvojem situacije.

P.s svaka od nas je različita, ja sam do sad imala tri stimulacije, prva sa puregonom, druga sa gonalima i sad treća sa Ovaleap i u sve tri stimulacije su bile zrele JS. Mislim da nije do stimulacije, prije bih rekla tajming štoperice.

----------


## sarasvati

Upravo smo razgovarali.

Ni sam nije očekivao ovakav rezultat. Sgram izrazito loš (relativno očekivano), ali svakako je očekivao više mojih jajnih stanica. Kaže da se na 12dc, s veličinom koliki su folikuli bili i sluznicom od 10mm očekivalo puno više, da je on pomislio da ne bi možda čak i zakasnio sa štopericom. Očekivao je barem 3 ili 4 blastociste. Da je biologica u startu bila nezadovoljna odabranim spermijima. Odbacuje mogućnost greške prilikom pohrane jer nisam bila sama u inkubatoru nego s još tri i od te tri dvije idu dalje. Njegov zaključak je da vjerojatno pripadam u 2% žena izvan standarda koje treba pustiti dulje u stimulaciji, pustiti folikule na 23, 24mm. 




Dva mjeseca pauze, mogu zvati u prvom mjesecu, krenuti s trećom menstruacijom, slobodno se ne štititi i stvorit ćemo mi još jedno čudo.  :štrika:

----------


## sarasvati

Pitale ste me koliko imama godina -- 36 mi je godina tek!  :Saint:

----------


## milasova8

Sarasvati,tako je i moj dr polagao veelike nade u nas postupak i debelo se razocarao kad je ispalo lose..
Definitivno i mi ostajemo dan duze u stimulaciji i sa jacom dozom..
Pratimo se sara :Wink: 
I mi krecemo krajem 1 mjeseca i vjerujem da ce to biti to!
Znamo gdje se kriju problemi i napadamo ih!

Zivo me sarasvati zapravo zanima kakav je bio spermio kada ste zaceli svoju curku..nevjerovatno da je sada toliko los..

Jos jedno svaka cast na pozitivi-ja sam bila totalna kontra od tebe ,dugo mi je trebalo da sve prihvatim..
Ugl,zelim ti srecu u iducem postupku!

----------


## Bluebella

Milasova i Sarasvati sretno dalje i da slijedeci postupak bude dobitni... pratim vas ❤️

P.s. I nasa dijagnoza je OAT pa se svejedno desila spontana trudnoca... ne treba gubiti nadu u kućnu radinost  :Smile:

----------


## aska

> Pitale ste me koliko imama godina -- 36 mi je godina tek!


Imas odlicnu reakciju tj imala si dosta js.Ja s 37 max 7 js.Samo naprijed.Drugi put ce biti pogodak  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

Cure veliki zagrljaj i dobre vibre svima~~~~~~~~

Sarasvati, žao mi je radi ovako lošeg ishoda. :Love:  

Bez obzira na stanje na koje ne možete utjecati-loš spermiogram, u tvojoj stimulaciji zasigurno je napravljeno više grešaka.  :Sad: 

Predlažem da oko spermiograma zatražite savjet embriologa Stanića koji povremeno radi kod Škvorca (eventualna kriopohrana prije sljedećeg postupka stimulacije), i da se o okolnostima ove stimulacije konzultiraš s nekim drugim subspecijalistom humane reprodukcije. Jer radi se o totalnom fijasku stimuliranog postupka kod mlade i zdrave žene, da bi ostali samo na mišljenju liječnika koji je taj postupak i proveo.



I da, na žalost, ovdje se radi o postupku standardne stimulacje na teret HZZO-a, za koji poliklinika Škvorc dobije samo iznos od 10 046 kn. 
Taj iznos bi trebao pokriti sve troškove postupka-materijal, preglede, zahvate, lijekove... U ovom iznosi u poliklinici Škvorc je i trošak kripohrane preostalih embrija-taj postupak, iako je izlistan na cjeniku HZZO-a kao poseban postupak, nije bio predmet ugovaranja privatne poliklinike i HZZO-a. 
U cijenu od 10 046 kn, uključen je također i naknadni transferi odleđenih embrija.

Svi pacijenti i pacijentice koje se liječe na teret HZZO-a, moraju imati na umu da je cijena postupka preniska, i da u okviru tog iznosa mnogi neplodni parovi ne mogu dobiti odgovarajući postupak liječenja.  :Sad:

----------


## InesJ

Nakon svakodnevnog citanja, evo da se i mi javimo sa svojim dosadasnjim iskustvom. Nakon saznanja da imamo teski oblik OAT III stupanj, krenuli smo i mi putem MPO-a. Nakon sloma zivaca na SD-u, i stalno jos jednog papira (godinu i pol pretraga bez ijednog postupka), skupili smo novceke i otisli kod dr. Radoncica. Puna stimulacija, 11 js, 9 zrelih, 7 oplodjenih ICSI metodom. Vracene 2 blastociste u nedjelju. Cekamo betu nestrpljivo. Velika podrska svim zenama, nije ovo lako, priznajem.

----------


## maritas

Taj iznos je stvarno mali. Ja sam samo lijekove platila 6.5-7tis kn.
Ispada da starije bolje da ne idu privatno preko hzzo-a. Ne kazem da ce biti namjerno zakinute, ali nije lako donositi ni doktoru odluke. I on vjerojatno ima i svoju djecu ili kredite na koje treba misliti.

----------


## Inso

Ja sam bila i privatno i preko hzzo u postupcima i mogu reci da nikakvu razliku nisam primjetila, ni u kolicini stimulacije ni u odnosu lijecnika prema meni

----------


## InesJ

Ne znam, meni je osjetna razlika. Stvarno su se na SD-u poigravali s nama, jednom sam sjedila u cekaonici 3 sata, da bi rekli da ponovimo nalaz urina - i to sve od MM. Kad je prosla godina, rekli su nam da moramo ponovno raditi pretrage na HIV i hepatitise, a po Zakonu isti vrijede 2 godine. Da ne spominjem narucivanje kod njihovog urologa nakon 2 mjeseca, itd... Doslo mi je da vristim i placem u istom trenutku. S druge strane, dr. R me odusevio na prvu. Vec dugo nisam upoznala tako divnog doktora.

----------


## aska

Markeri hepatitisa i HIV po novom zakonu vrijede samo 6 mj.Privatno nisam isla ali da imam novaca voljela bih.Stedim koliko mogu pa cu vidjeti.Razlika je vjerujem ogromna ali mislim da to zavisi i od lijecnika koji te vodi i od tvoje dijagnoze i sl.Nekad davno i ja sam isla na SD i ne znam jel uopce treba komentirati da sam slana na inseminaciju bez provjere jajovoda s mojom anamnezom.A kad sam to spomenula dobila sam jezikovu juhu od lijecnice.
Sad ovdje opet nitko mi nije kontrolirao ni osnovne hormone,ali promjenila sam lijecnika pa se nadam barem tome.I ono sto mene je uvijek najvise cudilo(a mozda je to normalno) da mi lijecnik kad dodjem po lijekove izda papiric s kojim idem po njih i tamo mi vec unaprijed pise koliko cu ampula potrositi kojeg lijeka.Ili nagadja pa dobro pogodi ili zapravo nikad i nije data prava stimulacija pa bi mozda i imala bolje izglede.I mozda je to ovo sto je Inesz rekla dobije se koliko se smije potrositi i po tome nam daju terapiju pa kome uspije.Vidjela sam na punkcijama zene s manje godina a s manje js od mene,sve u svemu rijetko koja da je imala neki veci broj.Zato me ovo za Sarasvati cak i odusevilo samo nazalost lose je ispalo i jako mi je zao.

----------


## Inso

Očito je do ustanove i do doktora, ali mislim da nije do toga jel preko hzzo ili ne.
Ja sam sad konkretno u Petrovoj i oni su super što se tiče termina i lijekova, sve ide brzo i podmazano

----------


## InesJ

Ma do svega, od toga da se dovoljno ne ulaze u bolnice, doktori su preoptereceni s velikom kolicinom pacijenata, da ne nabrajamo dalje. Mozda bi i oni htjeli vise, ali ne mogu. Bude se to s vremenom promijenilo, nadamo se

----------


## aska

Neki bi htjeli a neki i ne znam bas.Da te posalju na osnovne pretrage svi bi trebali,ali ocito neke nije briga.I to je nazalost realnost.Dok vjerujem da to privatnici rade i te nalaze traze.Svi.

----------


## InesJ

Ah, iz svoje koze ne mozemo van. Meni je vec bilo svega dosta, i znala sam da s nasom dijagnozom nemamo sto cekati i traziti one koji nam mogu realno pomoci. Dr. Patrik se stvarno potrudio, objasnio kak to sve funkcionira i odradio odlican posao. Nadamo se sada najboljem i sretnom ishodu.

----------


## aska

Izabrali ste odlican tim,i ja bih tako da idem privatno.Sretno!

----------


## InesJ

Hvala Aska. Neka nam se svima ostvari zelja. A do tad, samo hrabro. Nakon 4 god, bilo bi lijepo vidjeti plusic

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati,tako je i moj dr polagao veelike nade u nas postupak i debelo se razocarao kad je ispalo lose..
> Definitivno i mi ostajemo dan duze u stimulaciji i sa jacom dozom..
> Pratimo se sara
> I mi krecemo krajem 1 mjeseca i vjerujem da ce to biti to!
> Znamo gdje se kriju problemi i napadamo ih!
> 
> Zivo me sarasvati zapravo zanima kakav je bio spermio kada ste zaceli svoju curku..nevjerovatno da je sada toliko los..
> 
> Jos jedno svaka cast na pozitivi-ja sam bila totalna kontra od tebe ,dugo mi je trebalo da sve prihvatim..
> Ugl,zelim ti srecu u iducem postupku!


Ja nisam stekla dojam da se moj doktor i na koji način emocionalno vezao, ali to me ne čudi i to mi je ok. Sestre već jesu. 
Istu stvar je za spermiogram i moj partener rekao...da nam je znati je li bio loš ili se sve ovo dogodilo u međuvremenu.
Ja mislim da mi nećemo odmah krenuti jer sad smo započeli s novom seansom za partnera; hrana, dodaci, odjeća, bez bicikla... i onda ostavimo taman jedan mjesec (tri mjeseca je sprmatogeneza, jel da?) da bebu napravimo doma.  :Very Happy: 

milasova, držim ti/nam fige! 




> Milasova i Sarasvati sretno dalje i da slijedeci postupak bude dobitni... pratim vas ❤️
> 
> P.s. I nasa dijagnoza je OAT pa se svejedno desila spontana trudnoca... ne treba gubiti nadu u kućnu radinost


Hvala ti! Da, ja i dalje ne gubim nadu u kućnu radinost, imala sam i ja blighted ovum u devetom mjesecu prošle godine. Tak da neki ipak dopliva... Sad nam je dvije godine da pokušavamo. 




> Imas odlicnu reakciju tj imala si dosta js.Ja s 37 max 7 js.Samo naprijed.Drugi put ce biti pogodak


Da, tak mi je i doktor rekao: "S obzirom na vaše godine..." pa se na kraju posipao pepelom. Sam da nije početnička sreća u pitanju  :Laughing: 





> Nakon 4 god, bilo bi lijepo vidjeti plusic


Želim ti plussss!

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati, žao mi je radi ovako lošeg ishoda. 
> 
> Bez obzira na stanje na koje ne možete utjecati-loš spermiogram, u tvojoj stimulaciji zasigurno je napravljeno više grešaka. 
> 
> Predlažem da oko spermiograma zatražite savjet embriologa Stanića koji povremeno radi kod Škvorca (eventualna kriopohrana prije sljedećeg postupka stimulacije), i da se o okolnostima ove stimulacije konzultiraš s nekim drugim subspecijalistom humane reprodukcije. Jer radi se o totalnom fijasku stimuliranog postupka kod mlade i zdrave žene, da bi ostali samo na mišljenju liječnika koji je taj postupak i proveo.
> 
> 
> 
> I da, na žalost, ovdje se radi o postupku standardne stimulacje na teret HZZO-a, za koji poliklinika Škvorc dobije samo iznos od 10 046 kn. 
> ...


Mogu nazvati Š. i pitati za dr. Stanića ili njega potražim negdje drugdje? Što misliš kad kažeš "eventualn kriopohrana prije sljedećeg postupka", što bismo pohranili?

Za odlazak kod drugog specijaliste, raspitam se o preporukama i onda odem s papirima na konzultacije kao što sam došla na one prve kod Š.? Platim i ne obvezuju me? Iako preko HZZO-a mi još jedino BetaPlus preostaje, ako vladam dobro vladam informacijama. Ali u BetaPlus se plaća naknadni transfer, jel da?

Ajme, kako zaboli tvoja posljednja rečenica. Ali ako je tako, može li se ponuditi nadoplata za bolje? Ovako ispada dobar postotak bacanja novca u vjetar. Pomažemo, ali ponekad nedovoljno. Neki bi mogli sudjelovati s nekim iznosom.

----------


## Frixie

Naša dijagnoza je u potpisu (teška OAT kod nas znači do 10 spermija u ejakulatu), a kako su naše stimulacije izgledale možete vidjeti ovdje. Uputnica D1 koju dobijete za postupak u poliklinici Š ili za državnu polikliniku je ista, razlika je jedino što u bolnici možete u tijeku postupka vaditi i progesteron i LH i E2 jer bolnica ima lab. Kod Š to nije moguće, jer on nema lab i ne vadi krv. Drugim riječima: želite li znati vrijednosti E2 prije davanja štoperice trebate izvaditi krv u privatnom labu o svom trošku ili tražiti ginekologa uputnicu za bolničko vađenje.

Lijekove u privatnim poliklinikama ne možete nadoplatiti (slobodno pitajte), nego uz sreću koja je potrebna na ovom putu, potrebno je imati i znanje i inzistirati na nekim stvarima (dozama, jačinama) tijekom liječenja. Nažalost, to je tako.

Dr. Š ima svoju shemu (kao i svaki dr.) koje se drži. U nekim slučajevima se neke pacijentice nažalost ne uklapaju u standardni kalup i po meni dolazi do fijaska kao što je bio kod sarasvati, pa je stoga tu potrebno i vaše znanje na temelju kojeg možete davati sugestije i probati dovesti mak na svoj konac ako se ne slađete s dr. mišljenjem.

Mi smo od tri stimulacije u dvije gdje je bilo oplodnje došli do blastica. Drugim riječima, stimulacija je pogođena, biolozi su odradili vrhunski posao (obratite opet pažnju na dijagnozu). Jednom je bila Sonja, jednom crna ženska iz Petrove, a jednom kad nije došlo do oplodnje je bio Stanić (dao je sve od sebe, al nažalost js je bila grozna). 

Uvijek kad izgubite postupak, kad ne dođe do transfera tražite "otpusno pismo", pogledajte koliko je js bilo prilikom punkcije, u kojim fazama su bile, kakav je bio spermiogram i na temelju tog dogovarajte iduću stimulaciju: jače doze, promjenu lijeka, raniju/kasniju punkciju ...

*sarasvati* Embriolog Stanić je stalni zaposlenik Repromeda i njega možeš tamo kontaktirati.

----------


## Kadauna

> I mene zanima za Škvorc, imaju li još uvijek aktivan ugovor s HZZO? Je li išao netko nedavno na FET?


nisam išla ali znam da ima do kraja godine ugovor s HZZO-om i to 240 stimuliranih, 30 prirodnih ciklusa i 30 blago stimuliranih. 

Kod njega se čuvanje embrija iz takvog postupka NE plaća ali to tek s ovim novim ugovorom, rekla bih, ranije se čuvanje plaćalo i plaća i dalje.

----------


## Inesz

U Poliklinici Škvorc, već mjesecima radi iskusna embriologinja Rakoš koja je ranije radila u Vinogradskoj. Odlična vijest za sve koji idu kod njih u postupke!  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkica

Imaju. Mi smo sad trebali ići al je odgođen  jer folikul nije imao pravilan rast.

----------


## Nicky2013

Pozdrav, ja ću "uletiti" pitanjima koja će Vam biti blentava ali, nigdje ne nalazim odgovor a zaista moram znati  :Smile:  Od pronalaska klinike do trudnoće ako su nam nalazi oboma super koliko obicno prođe? Koliko je sam postupak IVF bolan?

----------


## KajTeBriga

Nicky  :Smile:  Nema pravila, može vam uspjeti prvi pokušaj, možete godinama pokušavati... Kod IVF-a se sve odvija u ciklusima, imaš nekoliko vrsta postupaka, od prirodnih kod kojih se ne dobiva stimulacija, do blago stimuliranih i ful stimuliranih. U potonja dva obično se primaju hormonalne injekcije, pa je bolno koliko dobro podnosiš igle, a najbolniji dio postupka je aspiracija jajnih stanica, koja se u većini slučajeva prakticira pod anestezijom pa prođe skroz bezbolno, ali još ima klinika koje rade bez i tad boli. Sam transfer zametaka nije bolan, ali je malo neugodan jer se radi na pun mjehur. A ostalo 'bolno' bi mogle biti razne nuspojave koje idu posljedično sa stimulacijom, a to je kod svake žene toliko individualno da je doista teško odgovoriti na to... eto  :Smile:  i nema blentavih pitanja, svi smo jednom bili na početku s tisuću upitnika iznad glava, a nekad se i nakon nekoliko godina u MPO priči broj upitnika ne smanjuje  :Grin:

----------


## Inesz

> Pozdrav, ja ću "uletiti" pitanjima koja će Vam biti blentava ali, nigdje ne nalazim odgovor a zaista moram znati  Od pronalaska klinike do trudnoće ako su nam nalazi oboma super koliko obicno prođe? Koliko je sam postupak IVF bolan?


Nicky, kako ti je napisaa KajTeBriga, ne zna se hoće li i iz kojg puta par uspjeti imati dijete.
Ali, jedan od najbitnijih faktora porgnoze rođenje živog djeteta ko IVF-a jesu godine žene. Koliko imaš godina?  :Smile: 

Bolna procedura kod  IVF-a je apsiracija folikula na jajnicima ("punkcija"), ali taj dio se prema pravilima medicinske struke treba na odgovarajući način ženi učiniti bezbolnim (npr. uz kratkotrajnu intavensku svjesnu analgosedaciju).

Dobro došla na foru,.

Piši i pitaj!

----------


## Zenii

Cure, može li mi netko poslati broj moba od dr Škvorca na pm, ne mogu pronaći

----------


## cerepaha

Cure koje ste u Poliklinici IVF preko HZZO-a, gdje se testirate na covid? Imaju li s nekim ugovor ili se moramo same organizirati?

----------


## ruska1986

> Cure koje ste u Poliklinici IVF preko HZZO-a, gdje se testirate na covid? Imaju li s nekim ugovor ili se moramo same organizirati?


Ja sam isla u Andriju Stampar, u drive in. Mislim da nemaju ugovor sa nikim, a uputnicu trazi od svog soc.gin.

----------


## peanut

Pozdrav svima  :Sing: 
Nova sam na forumu. Nakon par godina pokušavanja da dobijemo bebicu/e, odlučujemo se na medicinsku pomoć. Novi i svježi u ovom smo pa svaki vaš savjet je dobrodošao.

Oboje imamo 32 godine, zdravi smo prema klasičnim pregledima (školski  ciklusi, redovne ovulacije, nema cista, nema endometrioze, hormoni uredni / maternica je u RVF položaju - možda otežavajuća okolnost). S obzirom da do trudnoće ne dolazi, problem mora postojati (?) pa ćemo ga probati naći i eliminirati  :Heart:  Malo optimizma za početak.

----------


## peanut

Pozdrav svima  :Sing: 

Nova sam na forumu. Pokušavamo dobiti bebicu/e već par godina, ali bez uspjeha pa se odlučujemo za medicinsku pomoć. Relativno novi i svježi smo u ovom području pa svaki vaš savjet je dobrodošao.

Oboje imamo 32 godine i prema klasičnim pregledima je sve u redu (školski ciklusi, redovne ovulacije, nema cista, nema endometrioze, hormoni uredni / maternica je u RVF položaju - možda otežavajuća okolnost). S obzirom da do trudnoće ne dolazi pokušat ćemo naći problem i, ako ga ima, eliminirati ga (detaljni pregledi). Nadamo se uspjehu, malo optimizma za početak  :Heart: 

Zanima me utječe li koronavirus na vaše postupke (čeka li se duže, mijenja li se što) u privatnim klinikama? S kojom klinikom ste zadovoljni (ako se smije reći)? Čitam aktivno i starije postove da steknem dojmove, ali svaka nova informacija je korisna. 

Lokacija: Zagreb i okolica

Sretno svima!

----------


## cerepaha

Sami trebamo organizirati testiranje, zasad treba negativan test do 48 sati prije početka terapije i prije punkcije, samo za žene.
Tnx, ruska, izvadila sam uputnicu od gina na vrijeme :Smile:

----------


## Eche

> Pozdrav, ja ću "uletiti" pitanjima koja će Vam biti blentava ali, nigdje ne nalazim odgovor a zaista moram znati  Od pronalaska klinike do trudnoće ako su nam nalazi oboma super koliko obicno prođe? Koliko je sam postupak IVF bolan?


Slažem se KajTeBriga, teško je prognozirati koliko će ti vremena trebati, ali ako su vam nalazi oboma super to je već dobar znak!  :Smile: 

Ja sam bila na 2 inseminacije i jednoj izvantjelesnoj u poliklinici IVF i ništa mi nije bilo previše bolno, a jako sam osjetljiva na bol.
S obzirom da sam jako osjetljiva na bol, odmah sam si uzela kratkotrajnu opću anasteziju za apsiraciju jajnika i doktor je rekao da je to bila dobra odluka jer mi se sa jednim jajnikom, zbog lošeg položaja, dosta namučio i da bi me to sigurno boljelo. S obzirom da sam se naplaćala svega i svačega, a da sam izvantjelesnu radila preko HZZO-a, smatrala sam da mi se isplati dati tih 1200kn za anesteziju i opet bih to ponovila.
Osjećaj je kao da si si malo odrijemala i to je to, ideš doma. Nema mučnina, niti vrtoglavica kakvih sam imala kad sam išla na pravu operaciju.

Transfer se radi nekada sa punim mjehurom, a nekada sa praznim, ovisno o doktoru. Meni su rekli "čekajte da vidim koji doktor će raditi transfer pa da vam znam reći dal da se popišate ili ne"  :Smile: 
na kraju sam ga radila sa praznim mjehurom i apsolutno nikakve boli nije bilo.
Injekcije su kao injekcije, meni ih je davao muž, ali nije strašno.

----------


## ruska1986

Super!

----------


## Eche

> Pozdrav svima 
> Nova sam na forumu. Pokušavamo dobiti bebicu/e već par godina, ali bez uspjeha pa se odlučujemo za medicinsku pomoć. Relativno novi i svježi smo u ovom području pa svaki vaš savjet je dobrodošao.
> 
> Oboje imamo 32 godine i prema klasičnim pregledima je sve u redu (školski ciklusi, redovne ovulacije, nema cista, nema endometrioze, hormoni uredni / maternica je u RVF položaju - možda otežavajuća okolnost). S obzirom da do trudnoće ne dolazi pokušat ćemo naći problem i, ako ga ima, eliminirati ga (detaljni pregledi). Nadamo se uspjehu, malo optimizma za početak 
> 
> Zanima me utječe li koronavirus na vaše postupke (čeka li se duže, mijenja li se što) u privatnim klinikama? S kojom klinikom ste zadovoljni (ako se smije reći)? Čitam aktivno i starije postove da steknem dojmove, ali svaka nova informacija je korisna. 
> 
> Lokacija: Zagreb i okolica
> 
> Sretno svima!


Evo s obzirom da sam prosla 3 postupka za vrijeme korona krize kogu ti reci svoje dojmove. Ja imam 33 godine a muz 38. Kod nas je problem sto m ima nesto manji broj pp spermija ali nista alarmantno, no svejedno vec 3 godine ne uspjevamo dobiti bebu.
Odradili smo 2 inseminacije i jednu izvantjelesnu. Izvantjelesna je cak i upalila ali morala sma pobaciti jer se plod prestao razvijati  :Sad:   :Sad:  i sad smo opet na pocetku....

Bila sam u Poliklinici IVF kod dr. Šimunića i on ce ti uglavnom napraviti kaj god ti hoces. Da sam htjela mogla sam odmah i na izvantjelesnu, ali odlucila sam se ici redom pa smo prvo pokusali sa inseminacijom. Sad mi je malo krivo jer smo izgubili i vrijeme i novac i da mogu vratiti vrijeme odmah bih isla na izvantjelesnu.

Korona nije imala nekog utjecaja osim sto pratnja ne moze ici s tobom. Ja sam se malo razocarala u polikliniku IVF jer otkako su poceli raditi preko HZZOa rekli si mi da ne mogu doci na red prije veljace a i veljacu mi ne garantiraju. S obzirom da sam tamo vec pola godine i da sam im ostavila para i para to mi je bilo malo onak....
Sad sam se prebacila na sv Duh, sve je na racun HZZOa, nema cekanja, odmah si na redu, a s obzirom da je krenuo lockdown ne vjerujem niti da ce korona nesto bitno promijeniti.

Eto toliko za sada.
Sretno!

----------


## sara79

Uvijek ce se netko naci da negdje nije zadovoljan poliklinikom i doktorom pa bio to ili dr. Šimunić, dr. Radončić, dr. Lučinger, dr. Alebić, dr. Škvorc itd. Vrlo vaznu ulogu imaju biolozi al njih se rijetko spominje. Vecinom smo ljuti na doktore i sto nam sestre nisu dale termin odmah sutra. U ovoj prici treba imati i te kako dobar embrij i puuuno puuuuuno srece.
Vrlo je teska situacija u zemlji, testovi na covid se zahtjevaju 48 sati prije punkcije sto im apsolutno nista ne znaci i trose se samo tako, farmaceutske tvrtke zaradjuju.
Vi koje necete uskoro 42-gu napuniti i idete preko hzzo-a za jedan mj/ciklus se nista nece dogoditi. Jer bas onda kada forsirate dobijete kontra efekt.
Tek mi je 7-mi ivf postupak bio dobitni. Godisnje sam isla na 2 stimulirana i nikada nisam imala smrznutih embrija.
U zadnji dobitni sam otisla onako bez ikakvog planiranja, ono ajmo probati jos jednom, u 39-oj god.
Sretno cure  :Smile:

----------


## ruska1986

Ja sam bila kod Simunica dva puta i imam samo rijeci hvale! Meni je isto rekao da mozemo probat sa inseminacijom, ako zelimo, ali da je to, po njemu, gubljenje vremena. Svejedno mi je prepustio odluku i odlucili smo se odmah za IVF. Medjutim, stvari su se zakomplicirale malo pa smo prvi put ipak morali odradit inseminaciju. Sta se tice cekanja, dosta cura je bilo vec u postupku i sada cekaju opet termin! Oni ni ne znaju da li slij godine uopce rade sa HZZOom a vec imaju dosta ugovorenih postupaka tako da treba imati strpljenja i ne ocekivati cuda, u smislu da ce se odmah dobiti termin, jer su stvarno krcati. Uostalom, odmah kazu kako stvari stoje i kada bi termin mogao biti, tako da je na nama da odlucimo da li smo spremni toliko cekati... Ja imam samo rijeci hvale za sve tamo! Jedno zaista savrseno iskustvo(koliko moze biti savrseno, obzirom kroz sta prolazimo).

----------


## maca2

Također mogu pohvaliti IVF kliniku i njihove doktore (sva 3 su bila uključena u moj zadnji/dobitni postupak). Biologica (mislim da je Matea) je bila vrlo ljubazna i pristupačna, od 11 IVF-ova koje sam imala tijekom svog MPO staža ovo je prvi put da je embriolog sjeo s nama pola sata i sve nam je objasnila; kako, zašto, šanse uspjeha, što bi mogli još napraviti u slučaju neuspjeha.  Trenutno sam u 16 tt. i vodim ju kod njih, kod dr. Grbavca. Naravno, svatko "svog konja" hvali. Ja sam promijenila nekoliko klinika u svojim postupcima, jedino sam Petrovom bila baš nezadovoljna. Postupak sam prošla u kolovozu, korone je bilo ali ne u ovom opsegu. Koliko znam trenutno niti ne primaju pacijentice preko HZZO jer su sve postupke potrošili, a novi ugovor ide iduće godine (ako ga bude).

----------


## lotus5

Je li netko nedavno bio na IVFu u Poliklinici IVF preko hzzo.a? Što je pokriveno a što nije u cijelom postupku?

----------


## ruska1986

> Je li netko nedavno bio na IVFu u Poliklinici IVF preko hzzo.a? Što je pokriveno a što nije u cijelom postupku?


Ja sam bila u osmom mjesecu i pokriveno je sve:terapija, pregledi, ultrazvuci, vadjenje krvi, ... dok traje postupak. Placaju se prve konzultacije. Meni je receno da se placa i zamrzavanje, ali cini mi se da su cure, koje su isle poslije mene, rekla da se zamrzavanje isto ne placa(kad sam ja bila, HZZO im jos to nije pokrivao). Aspiracija se radi tako da dobijes intravenzono koktel lijekova, a ako zelis bas anesteziju, to se onda placa 1200 kn. Ja ju nisam uzimala i sve je bilo ok, a imala sam 21 folikul. I nisu sigurni da li ce obnovit ugovor sa HZZOom slijedece godine.

----------


## cerepaha

> Također mogu pohvaliti IVF kliniku i njihove doktore (sva 3 su bila uključena u moj zadnji/dobitni postupak). Biologica (mislim da je Matea) je bila vrlo ljubazna i pristupačna, od 11 IVF-ova koje sam imala tijekom svog MPO staža ovo je prvi put da je embriolog sjeo s nama pola sata i sve nam je objasnila; kako, zašto, šanse uspjeha, što bi mogli još napraviti u slučaju neuspjeha.  Trenutno sam u 16 tt. i vodim ju kod njih, kod dr. Grbavca. Naravno, svatko "svog konja" hvali. Ja sam promijenila nekoliko klinika u svojim postupcima, jedino sam Petrovom bila baš nezadovoljna. Postupak sam prošla u kolovozu, korone je bilo ali ne u ovom opsegu. Koliko znam trenutno niti ne primaju pacijentice preko HZZO jer su sve postupke potrošili, a novi ugovor ide iduće godine (ako ga bude).


Maca2, poslala sam ti pp

----------


## Inesz

> Ja sam bila u osmom mjesecu i pokriveno je sve:terapija, pregledi, ultrazvuci, vadjenje krvi, ... dok traje postupak. Placaju se prve konzultacije. Meni je receno da se placa i zamrzavanje, ali cini mi se da su cure, koje su isle poslije mene, rekla da se zamrzavanje isto ne placa(kad sam ja bila, HZZO im jos to nije pokrivao). Aspiracija se radi tako da dobijes intravenzono koktel lijekova, a ako zelis bas anesteziju, to se onda placa 1200 kn. Ja ju nisam uzimala i sve je bilo ok, a imala sam 21 folikul. I nisu sigurni da li ce obnovit ugovor sa HZZOom slijedece godine.


Puno je žena pisalo HZZO-u radi naplate konzultacija iz kojih se kreće u postupak u toj klinici, naplate analiza hormona tijekom postupka, svjesne intravenozne analgosedacije (dovoljno da se kod aspiracije ne trpi bol) - tumačenje pravnika iz HZZO-a je da bi to sve trebalo biti bez naplate za pacijente za postupke ugovorene s privatnim klinikama.

----------


## ruska1986

> Puno je žena pisalo HZZO-u radi naplate konzultacija iz kojih se kreće u postupak u toj klinici, naplate analiza hormona tijekom postupka, svjesne intravenozne analgosedacije (dovoljno da se kod aspiracije ne trpi bol) - tumačenje pravnika iz HZZO-a je da bi to sve trebalo biti bez naplate za pacijente za postupke ugovorene s privatnim klinikama.


Znaci, konzultacije se isto ne bi trebale naplacivati ili ?

----------


## Vrci

E bila sam slučajno kod Skvorca i cula da je rekao da je od 1.4.prosle godine i anestezija u HZZO postupku pokrivena 
Doduse ne znam koja,jel kratkotrajna opća

----------


## Inesz

Škvorc je tu korektan. Ne naplaćuje sve što stigne od žena u postupcima preko HZZO-a.

----------


## fenix1

Pozdrav
citali smo dosta info i recenzija, gledamo gdje ici na prvi IVF privatno. Vazemo beta plus ili ivf poloklinika ili ivf centar lucinger
stvarno bi htjeli neku preporuku za neku doktoricu koja bi bila razumna, imamo malo posebnu situaciju. Svaki savjet dobrodosao
varira puno uspješnost između tih poliklinika? ima netko podatke mozda?
hvala unaprijed

----------


## fenix1

ima netko preporuku izmedju IVF poliklinike u Zg ili Beta plus ili kod IVF Lucinger?
jel uspjesnost se dosta razlikuju ili? stvarno nam treba neka DR. koja je razumna i imam zivce s nama zbog malo posebne situacije
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## Vrci

Doktorica Dmitrovic iz Betaplusa je nama super sagledala situaciju, bas cjelokupno sve.

Tako da bih ja nju trazila.

Lucinger mi dao dojam rada na traci,al mozda vise nije tako. Uglavnom nije mi bio tako detaljan

----------


## snelly85

Pozdrav,cure.Vracam se nakon 3.5godine u ove vode po jos jednu mrvu.
Sve pise u potpisu,asada je situacija da se amh spusti na 3.6pmol/l,a fsh 12.4.Ponovno bi isli kod Skvorca.Nalazi hormona sustari 6.mj ali nosta se drasticno nije promijenilo.Mislitebli da ima smisla se narucit na konzultacije sa tim "starim"nalazima ili da ipak vadim nove?
Ima li tko kod Skvorca da mi kaze kakva je tamo sada situacija?

----------


## Zenii

Snelly85, nazovi i pitaj, najbolje odmah dr Škvorca. U 12 mjesecu su odgađali konzultacije zbog epidemije. Sad su opet veliki brojevi pa pitaj kako rade i usput što da pripremim od nalaza. Meni se čini ok,ako su stari do 6 mjeseci

----------


## Zenii

Pripremiš....

----------


## zrinkica

> Pozdrav,cure.Vracam se nakon 3.5godine u ove vode po jos jednu mrvu.
> Sve pise u potpisu,asada je situacija da se amh spusti na 3.6pmol/l,a fsh 12.4.Ponovno bi isli kod Skvorca.Nalazi hormona sustari 6.mj ali nosta se drasticno nije promijenilo.Mislitebli da ima smisla se narucit na konzultacije sa tim "starim"nalazima ili da ipak vadim nove?
> Ima li tko kod Skvorca da mi kaze kakva je tamo sada situacija?


Rade normalno.

----------


## sladja01

Molila bi info...da li je netko prelazio iz drzavne bolnice u neku privatnu kliniku koja ima ugovor sa HZZO-om? Koja je procedura, pokriva li njima HZzo i neke pretrage prije samog kretanja u postupak? Planiram poslati mail nekome od njih, ali da cujem prije neka iskustva...

----------


## zrinkica

> Molila bi info...da li je netko prelazio iz drzavne bolnice u neku privatnu kliniku koja ima ugovor sa HZZO-om? Koja je procedura, pokriva li njima HZzo i neke pretrage prije samog kretanja u postupak? Planiram poslati mail nekome od njih, ali da cujem prije neka iskustva...


Nazoveš i pitaš za konzultacije,  koje  ćeš vjerojatno morati platiti. Kad budeš na konzultacijama pitaš za postupak preko hzzo i onda će ri reci detalje. Uputnice za sve pretrage daje ginekolog tako da bez obzira da li ideš privatno ili ne imaš pravo na to.

----------


## lotus5

Mi bili u Poliklinici IVF preko HZZOa s time da smo sve nalaze imali od prije. Platili konzultacije, ultrazvuk i kontrolni spermiogram. IVF postupak i lijekove pokrila uputnica. Mislim da se konkretno kod njih FET plaća.

----------


## sladja01

Slala sam mail u IVF, napisali su mi da se mora naručiti na konzultacije i onda upisati na listu čekanja i da su do srpnja popunjeni. I da Hzzo pokriva trošak lijekova i postupka MPO. Za fet sam čitala da se posebno plaća.  A kako ste zadovoljni s njima?

----------


## lotus5

Dijagnoza idiopatska neplodnost, uspjeli smo iz prve. (iako nisam nešto previše dobro reagirala na terapiju tako da to što smo dobili smo i vratili, bez materijala za zamrzavanje) 
Što se tiče liječnika, usluge, komunikacije s klinikom- sve 5.

----------


## lotus5

Na konzultacijama smo bili u prosincu, početkom siječnja nas upisali na listu za ožujak.

----------


## sladja01

Hvala na info, znaci oni priznaju sve nalaze, hormone, s gram..ili se bar to mora ponoviti kod njih ako znate?

----------


## lotus5

Mi smo kod njih ponavljali spermiogram jer nam je jedino taj nalaz bio malo stariji ali nedavno je cura u Rodinoj grupi na fejsu pisala ja mislim da priznaju spermiogram. Kako god, pitajte ih, dobit ćete odgovor na sve.

----------


## Ruza_rozita

Pozdrav svima! Nova sam na forumu, a i tek sam nedavno krenula s MPO. No, barem godina imam, 37,5. Trenutacno sam u postupcima u bolnici, no kako nemamo dijagnozu (idiopati) i najizglednije je da razlog za neuspjeh lezi u mojim jajnim stanicama, tako ja imam strah od izgubljenog vremena i zelim "pucati iz svih topova". Razmisljam se o odlasku i u privatnika, barem na konzultacije a i u nadi da ce mozda protokoli biti vise prilagodeni pacijentu i manje "standardizirani" nego u bolnicima, gdje je ipak veci broj pacijenta po ustanovi.
U Zagrebu sam, i razmisljala sam se pronjuskati u Betiplus ili u Poliklinici IVF, prvenstveno jer sam vidila da imaju opcije preko HZZO-a.
Imate li kakvih preporuka,  a pogotovo za moj slucaj gdje su godine zene najvjerojatniji krivac? Naravno, ne mora biti ni jedna od ove dvije klinike..
Također, ako postoji kakva tema koja se bavi nama kojima vrijeme curi, a ispod 39+ smo, molim vas da me tamo uputite.
Hvala i sretno svima!

----------


## Ruza_rozita

Pozdrav svima! Nova sam na forumu, a i tek sam nedavno krenula s MPO. No, barem godina imam, 37,5. Trenutacno sam u postupcima u bolnici, no kako nemamo dijagnozu (idiopati) i najizglednije je da razlog za neuspjeh lezi u mojim jajnim stanicama, tako ja imam strah od izgubljenog vremena i zelim "pucati iz svih topova". Razmisljam se o odlasku i u privatnika, barem na konzultacije a i u nadi da ce mozda protokoli biti vise prilagodeni pacijentu i manje "standardizirani" nego u bolnicima, gdje je ipak veci broj pacijenta po ustanovi.
U Zagrebu sam, i razmisljala sam se pronjuskati u Betiplus ili u Poliklinici IVF, prvenstveno jer sam vidila da imaju opcije preko HZZO-a.
Imate li kakvih preporuka,  a pogotovo za moj slucaj gdje su godine zene najvjerojatniji krivac? Naravno, ne mora biti ni jedna od ove dvije klinike..
Također, ako postoji kakva tema koja se bavi nama kojima vrijeme curi, a ispod 39+ smo, molim vas da me tamo uputite.
Hvala i sretno svima!

----------

